# zu faul zum Arbeiten!



## Cop (24. Januar 2010)

*ACHTUNG Satire!*

Da ja immoment wieder viel über Hartz4 (SGBII) in aller munde ist, möchte ich diese mal aufgreifen, auch wenns schon oft Diskutiert wurde.
Gerade jetzt ist von vielen Poitikern wieder "der" faule H4ler zum Sündenbock erklärt worden, der ja nur zuhause rumsitzt, und es sich gut gehen lässt.
So werdn mal wieder mehr Sanktionen verlangt, und unsere neue "Hochqualifizierte" Arbeitsmenisterin sagt auch erstmal, das nun alle in den "Arsch" getreten werden sollen.

Ich schreibe nun mal wie ich das sehe!

Es wird Zeit das alle H4 Empfänger nun mal einen Richtigen Arschtritt bekommen, und zur Arbeit gezwungen werden, denn nur "Arbeit macht Frei", ja genau, die sitzen den Tag über vor der Glotze,  und lassen es sich bei ca. 4,25€ am Tag so richtig gut gehen.
Sie nutzen es einfach aus, das unsere Politiker es in den letzten jahren ordentlich vorangetrieben haben, das Billig Arbeitsplätze ins ausland verlegt wurden, da wir ja ein Technologie Land sind, und in einem solchen eben nur Ingenieure zu Arbeiten haben.
Diese Faulenzer, nutzen es einfach aus, das immer mehr Firmen dicht machen, und suchen sich einfach keinen der momentan 8 Millionen freien Jobs.
Ich meine jetzt nicht die jobs, die auf grund von Staatlich vorangetriebenem Lohndumping noch unter den H4 satz getrieben wurden, nein, es gibt noch immer genug Hochbezahlte Jobs, diese Faulen säcke müssen halt nur danach suchen.
Es ist auch nicht genug, das ein H4 empfänger gezwungen wird sich mindestens 25mal im Monat Schriftlich zu Bewerben, und damit der Post zumindest die Gewinne sichern.
Nein, jeder Chef freut sich doch, das wenn er dann doch mal eine Fachkraft sucht, er dann etwa 700 Bewerbungen durchsehen darf, und nur etwa 1% wirklich seinen anforderungen entsprechen, aber diese faulen nichtsnutze einfach nur mal so schrieben um ihre Quote voll zu bekommen, weil Arbeiten wollen die ja sowiso nicht. Und können die sich nicht wenigstens nur bei den 800 Anderen Jobs Bewerben, die genau auf ihre Qualifikaltion zutreffen?
Genauso bin ich dafür, das ein H4 empfänger, der es immerhin nicht schaffen wollte, sich in dem jahr der Arbeitslosigkeit nach verlusst seines Jobs (und ich vermute zurecht, das auch er da nicht unschuldig drann ist) sich einen neuen zu suchen, dieser auch sofort als ein solcher erkennbar zu sein hat.
Als ersten vorschlag würde ich für mindestens ein jahr eine deutlich zu erkennende Armbinde vorschlagen, und ab dem zweiten jahr des mutwilligen faulenzens, sollte eine nicht entfernbare Tätowierung folgen.
So ist dieser Sozialschmarotzer sofort zu erkennen, und kann, sollte er doch mal zu einem Vorstellungesgespräch kommen, gleich als Potenzieller Billigarbeiter vom Chef erkannte werden können, und somit garantiert werden können, das er auch nicht zu viel verdienen darf! (hauptsache Arbeit)
Immerhin kann der Chef dann gleich den richtigen und angemessenen Druck ausüben, und sagen " entweder Arbeitest du für 3,65€ oder ich melde dich bei der ARGE", das hat dieser Faulenzer nun von seiner haltung! < recht so !
Wir sollten auch zusehen, das die H4 empfänger nicht mehr so unter uns "abhängen" ich bin für ein Getorisierung, ja die können in "eigene" stadtteile umziehen, und dort sollten sie sich auch mit mehreren ein Bude Teilen, so ist dieses leben in Saus und Braus auf unsere Kosten auch vorbei, und wir können uns wenigstens den Anblick dieser Faulenzer ersparen.
Denn eines sollte jedem Rechtschaffendem Deutschen Arbeiter doch klar sein, diese Menschen zweiter klasse, alleine Schuld sind an der schlechten Wirtschaftlichen lage in der wir uns Befinden, und genau da haben unser Politiker Recht, es liegt nicht an der Miserablen Politik von Unfähigen Lobbi Politikern, und auch nicht an der Gier der Bänker, nein Schuld alleine ist der kleine faule H4 empfänger, der es nur darauf abgesehn hat, dem Rechtschaffendem Arbeiter, das Leben durch noch höhere Steuern, zu erschwären.
Und da liegt er vor seinem Plasma Fernseher, und lacht sich schlapp über die Dummen die Arbeiten gehen, und am Wochenende den Rasen ihres Eigenheimes Mähen, und mit ihren Famielien in den "hart" verdienten Urlaub fahren, während er einfach seinen Kindern vom Sofa aus zuruft, das es heute nicht zu essen gibt, da er keinen Bock hatte was einzukaufen, und sein Geld Sparen möchte.
Ach ja, die Kinder, das ist auch so eine Brut für sich, diese schmarotzer, das ist eine gruppe für sich, die blockieren die teuren Schulplätze, und das obwohl wir genau wissen, das sie niemals Arbeiten wollen, weils sies ja ihren Faulen Eltern gleichtuhen wollen, und dann bekommen die ja noch richtig Kohle vom Staat, und dann gibts noch welche die wirklich der meinung sind, das auch sie "gleichberechtigt" werden sollen, aber warum sollen diese gören auch noch Kindergeld bekommen, die haben doch so schon genug zum leben, und hängen den halben tag auchnoch an der Straßenecke rum, nein sowas gehört eigentlich in erzihungsheime, und nicht in die Schule.
Auch hier sollte eigentlich schon bei der geburt, weil absehbar ist wie das Leben verlaufen wird, eine Tatoo gesetzt werden.
Ich kann euch lieben Arbeiter Kolegen nur eindringlich ermahnen, lasst euch nicht vom H4ler täuschen, er ist die Krankheit in unserem Lande, reisst ihm die Maske vom Gesicht, so das jeder seine Fratze sehen kann, und meidet den Umgang mit so Kreaturen!


wer hier nicht die Ironie erkennt, ist selber schuld!
Anlehnungen an geschichtliche ereigenisse sind gewollt !
Rechtschreibung soll so sein, damit auch H4ler mitlesen können!


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2010)

Äh, das erinnert zu stark an Nationalsozialismus und Kommunismus!
Ich mag Arbeitslose auch nicht, aber so extrem?!
Am besten willst du sie auch noch in Afghanistan verheizen?
Aber sie zum Arbeiten zu "zwingen", why not? Dann müsste der Staat weniger Geld ausgeben.


----------



## Cop (24. Januar 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> Äh, das erinnert zu stark an Nationalsozialismus und Kommunismus!
> Ich mag Arbeitslose auch nicht, aber so extrem?!
> Am besten willst du sie auch noch in Afghanistan verheizen?
> Aber sie zum Arbeiten zu "zwingen", why not? Dann müsste der Staat weniger Geld ausgeben.




Aber genauso werden sie behandelt, und Zwang zur Arbeit ist genau so etwas !

Du willst nicht mit dem Nationalsozialismuss unter eine decke gesteckt werden, duldest aber das änliches hier abgeht.
Früher haben auch viele wegeschaut, und gesagt das es ja nicht so schlimm sein kann, weil sie selber nicht betroffen waren !

und zu welchen Arbeiten willst du sie Zwingen, bzw. zu welchen möchtest du gezwungen werden, wenn du mal keine Arbeit hast ?

Arbeiten die der Gemeinschaft dienen, die noch vor wenigen jahren Richtige Bezahlte Arbeiter gemacht haben, aber dann mit dem argument des Sparens eingespart wurden ?

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2363998...mer_kassieren_Arbeitnehmer_verlieren_6_9_2007


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2010)

Sanktionen und was soll der Schei....
Klar und die Leute schicken wir dann als Billig Arbeiter auf die Staße, man sollte Hartz4 eher ganz abschaffen. Dazu auch mal darüber nachdenken das Leute die nach Deutschland kommen kein Geld bekommen sonder welches mitbringen. Es kann nicht sein das einer nach Deutschland zieht und dafür Geld vom Staat bekommt.
Und es gibt genug Hartz4 empfänger die Arbeiten wollen aber nichts bekommen. Was das Arbeitsamt angeht die machen auch nicht besonders viel um jemand zu vermitteln, also halt mal den Ball flach.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

So viel ******** auf einmal lese ich sehr selten.Sich das Recht rausznehmen alle über einem Kamm zu scheren.Wie kann man nur so Menschverachtend sein.Aber sowas kommt von Leuten die meinen weil sie arbeiten gehören sie einer besonderen Schicht an und nerven andere Leute dauernd damit das sie arbeiten.Für mich ist das was ganz normales zu arbeiten.Solche dummen Aussagen kommen doch von Leuten die mit ihrem Leben unzufrieden sind.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas@ Genau so

Er merkt es wenn er seinen Job von heute auf Morgen verliert, dann sollte er es merken.
Klar Jobs gibt es genug, aber wenn man sieht was man da teilweise für Geld bekommt ist das nicht mehr normal.
Was bring das wenn man zb. den ganzen Tag arbeiten geht und dann noch Geld vom Staat braucht um Leben zu können.


----------



## Cop (24. Januar 2010)

die Fußnote habt ihr gelesen ?

ich bin selber H4ler !


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> die Fußnote habt ihr gelesen ?
> 
> ich bin selber H4ler !



Das kam aber sehr undeutlich...


----------



## Cop (24. Januar 2010)

aber das sind sachen die ich mir die letzten Monate und jahre immer wieder anhöhren musste, habe es auf grund der mometahnen Diskussion in den Medien mal etwas überspitzt zusammengertagen.
Mir ist bewusst, das es sehr Hart klingt, aber so ist die Realität, die viele die "noch" Arbeit haben nicht warhaben wollen!
Und das schlimmste und vorallem Dümmste ist der satz" hauptsache Arbeit".

Ich kenne das mit dem Lohndumping auch, ich selber bin Netzwerk Ingenieur und MCSE, aber mir weden Jobs ( ja in der IT, und als Admin ) für 7,50std angeboten, mit dem zusatz, das ich als H4ler eben froh sein soll, das ich Arbeit habe!
Ohne mich !


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2010)

Genau da liegt ja das Problem, du gehst Arbeiten damit du am Monatsende wieder kein Geld hast. Und ne Wohnung bzw. Lebensmittel bezahlen sich ja auch nicht von alleine. Geh mal zum A-Amt und schau dir teilweise die Leute an die da Arbeiten, viele von denen sind noch Beamte.


----------



## ole88 (24. Januar 2010)

so einen mist hab ich selten gelesen, hast du eigentlich überhaupt einen plan von harz4? die menschen die dahinter stehen? die probleme haben, sich das nich ausgesucht haben so zu leben? glaube kaum, das ist nicht nur überspitzt geschrieben das ist das letzte. ich selbst bin zwar kein harz 4 empfänger aber ich war über ein jahr arbeitslos was fast genauso schlimm ist. denn familien geht es nicht wirklich gut, glaubst du die wollen auf dem sofa sitzen nichts mit sich anzufangen zu wissen und nichts mehr zu erreichen in ihrem leben, ist ein scheiß gefühl.
7,50std. ist viel. ja richtig sei froh das du arbeit bekommen hast


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2010)

Ich war jetzt auch nen halbes Jahr ohne Job und geh jetzt für 8,50€ ab dem 1.2 wieder arbeiten.


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2010)

Ich habe aber auch zb. in Talkshows sowas gesehen;
da sitzt einer und beschreibt wie er den Staat schön über's Ohr haut, auf gut Deutsch bescheißt. Sagt er weiß nicht warum er arbeiten soll, Vater Staat bezahlt ja alles für ihn. Man muss bedenken, für solche Leute bezahlen wir durch die Steuern! Man sollte natürlich nicht alle in einen Sack tun, da es wirklich Leute gibt die suchen und suchen und machen und tun und trotzdem keine Arbeit finden. Man sollte diese Fälle eingehend prüfen, und dann über einen solchen Fall befinden. Es ist aber etwas gutes wenn die WIRKLICH faulen Säcke die nicht arbeiten wollen(nicht die die keine Schuld an ihrer Arbeitslosigkeit haben) dazu gezwungen werden. Andere Leute müssen das auch, dass solche Leute auf der faulen Haut sitzen geht mal gar nicht!

@ Cop:
Hast du nicht mal irgendwo geschrieben du wärst 16 bzw. 17?


----------



## ole88 (24. Januar 2010)

ja talkshows, glaubst du das ernsthaft was die fürn mist von sich geben?


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2010)

Glaubst du ernsthaft es gibt solche Leute nicht?


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte das "zwingen" anders: Ihnen Arbeitsplätze auf Baustellen, in Ämtern, als Hausmeister, Verkäufer etc. zuweisen und ihnen zeigen, dass man mit Arbeit besser dran ist.
Klar, die meisen H4ler sind nicht von sich aus arbeitslos und wollen nicht arbeiten, im Gegenteil, sie bemühen sich um die Jobs. (Leute wie Cop).
Aber es gibt eben diesen einen Teil, den Cop anspricht und von dem ich auch rede. Mein Nachbarsjunge wird sich später ganz bestimmt nicht um Arbeit bemühen!


----------



## INU.ID (24. Januar 2010)

Ich war mal so frei und hab die Passage mit der Ironie etwas deutlicher gestaltet. Ist ja keinem mit geholfen wenn sie jeder 2te überliest.

INU.ID

Edit. Hm, vielleicht sollte ich die Stelle doch noch etwas mehr hervorheben...^^


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn eben auch so eine. Die bemüht sich gar nicht, redet selbst mit uns davon dass sie keine Lust hat zu arbeiten un d warum auch usw. Ich finde so etwas einfach nur Assozial.


----------



## Bruce112 (24. Januar 2010)

Hartz 4 Hetze kannst du woanders treiben ,

wars du mal arbeitlos ?
wie alt bist du überhaupt das du mit dir so ne ansage kommst.
kein plan von politik,

ich denke mal du bekommst alles in dein hintern geschoben von dein eltern.

war 1 jahr arbeitlos 2004-2005 
bin auch ausländer ,Türke
wenn es dann so sein soll das jeder person nach seinem steuer eingestuft wird dann wette ich das ich bisher in 12 jahren arbeitsleben mehr steuer bezahlt habe als du 



Konstruktionsmechaniker /Schweißtechnik
Jetzt Atelier Goldschmied 

So leicht wieder ein Job zu finden ist auch nicht mehr
oder hast du wegen der krise geld verloren (Aktien) 


oder bist du in sone jungen politik verein ,
die ganzen politiker sollen auf rennte verzichten + gehalt ,
dann werde ich mein ganzes gespartes geld Deutchland geben 
Schreib die ganze shit von dir zu Helmut Kohl 

nähmlich das die den mauer abgebaut haben weil CDU mehr stimmen bekommen wollte ,
was denkst du wieviel Milliarden geld nach Osten geflossen ist wegen Aufbau 
sogar manche leute haben direkt auch noch begrüßungsgeld bekommen +
deutsche ausweiß +rente nichts einbezahlt.
das hatt deutschland schwächer gemacht ,
und die wirtschafts krise ist von europa herrvorgebracht weil die gehälter zu hoch sind ,ausserdem wird in Deutschland Politik ,von den Firmen Diktiert ,wiso ?weil firmen wollen das die gehälter sinken ,reiche noch mehr reich werden ,und mittelstand in den keller geht ,

in einer sache gebe ich dir recht ,arbeitlosen geld +rente ,
wer nicht einbezahlt hatt sollte auch nichts bekommen 
geschweige bis wir in den renten alter kommen wird es 100 euro rente geben .


Und dein Aussage soll wie ghetto werden ,weiß du dann würde sich keiner trauen nachts draußen zu sein ,dann würde kriminilität steigen ,

damit meine ich den Sportsfreund (Themen hersteller)


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Januar 2010)

@ Bruce: 
Wen meinst du du denn? Das bitte immer dazuschreiben in einer solchen Diskussion.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Januar 2010)

Deine Meinung über den Hartz4ler teile ich gerne, und auch bin ich der Meinung...brantmarken müsse sein...denn wer ein mal am Mittwoch SternTV angesehen hat, weis das du recht hast...denn da sprach eine Türkin wie gut man mit Hartz4 leben kann und das sie schon knappe 500€ gespart hat und ihren Kindern alles bieten kann.

Deine Meinung über deren Kindern betreffend stimme ich nicht ganz zu, denn es gibt welche die den Ausweg auch alleine schaffen und trotz fauler fetter Eltern arbeiten gehen..lernen..so wie die inder dieser Türkin bei SternTV die ein Gymnasium besuchen.

Ich finde auch das Sanktionen fällig sein müssten bei allen faulen fetten...die kein Bock haben zu arbeiten...dennoch muss man 2mal hinsehen um nicht alle über einen Kamm zu scheren.Ich gehe natürlich auch arbeiten, weis dennoch aus eigener Erfahrung wie schwer es ist mal keine Arbeit zu haben...


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

Es kann nicht alles einzeln geprüft werden, sowas kann man an nichts festmachen.Für mich ist es so:die Leute die Hartz4 brauchen sollen es bekommen die die es nicht unbedingt brauchen sollen ihr Leben weiter leben wenn sie es ja so toll finden.Ich reg mich über sowas nicht auf mir ist es egal.Man sollte diese Leute die hartz 4 bekommen nicht in einem Satz mit dem Wort assis untere schicht zu irgendas erwähnen.Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar lasst das mal denjenigen gesagt sein.Assis sind die Leute die mit ihrem Leben unzufrieden sind und den Teufel bei anderen suchen.


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2010)

@Bruce112: solltest du mich meinen: Ich habe bisher durchwegs positive Erfahrungen mit Ausländern gemacht und mich oft mit einem Türken (Hauptschüler) an der Bushaltestelle unerhalten: Auf der Grundschule reichten seine Noten "nur" für die Hauptschule, anschließend hat er M-Zug gemacht. Er hats zu was gebracht. Mein Nachbarsjunge hatte nach der 4. Klasse (Bayern) ebenfalls einen Schnitt von 1,66, ist in der 6. durchgefallen, mag Schule nicht mehr etc. Sowas nenne ich Assi! Leute die arbeitslos wurden und sich anschließend tatsächlich um einen Job bemühen um nicht ein Loch zu fallen, aus dem man nur schwer wieder rauskommt, bewundere ich sehr!

Shit, zu spät die Änderung gelesen!


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

Das hat auch rein garnichts mit der Nationalität zu tun.


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2010)

Das wollte ich damit andeuten. Das Problem, nicht arbeiten zu wollen findet man wohl eher bei den Deutschen anstatt bei den Ausländern.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> Das wollte ich damit andeuten. Das Problem, nicht arbeiten zu wollen findet man wohl eher bei den Deutschen anstatt bei den Ausländern.



Das kann man nicht an der Nationalität festmachen, es hat rein garnichts damit zu tun woher man stammt.Alles liegt bei einem selbst der eine hat es schwerer der andere nicht.


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber es gibt viele Probleme die man auf Auslnder schiebt die aber an den Deutschen liegen!
So auch mit den Leuten, die nicht Arbeiten wollen. Ich denke, es sind nicht die Ausländer, die nicht arbeiten wollen, sondern vorallem Deutsche (auch Östereicher gehen hier unter Deutsche (da deutschsprachig und vom Denken her ähnlich).


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2010)

Das sehe ich anders, viele Ausländer wollen halt nicht arbeiten. Damit meine ich aber nicht alle, es gibt zum glück welche die arbeiten gehen. Und was wichtig ist, einige Ausländer schaffen auch neue Arbeitsplätze.
Ich sehe das bei den Türken hir wo ich wohne, die lieber einen auf Hobby Gangster machen. Die sollten sich lieber nen Job suchen oder aus der BRD verschwinden.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

ka ich weiss jetzt auch garnicht warum das thema Arbeitslosigkeit immer direkt mit Ausländern verbunden wird.Und das zb. Stern Tv erwähnt wird, eine Sendung die total unglaubwürdig ist.Alles was in solchen Sendungen gezeigt wird, wird so dokumentiert das man das zeigt was Zuschauer sehen wollen um ein Glücksgefühl hervorzurufen.Mit dem Sinn dahinter das sich die Leute die Sendung öfters ankugen, was man damit überträgt ist egal es geht darum die Leute an den Fernseher zu klemmen.


----------



## axel25 (24. Januar 2010)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, viele Ausländer wollen halt nicht arbeiten. Damit meine ich aber nicht alle, es gibt zum glück welche die arbeiten gehen. Und was wichtig ist, einige Ausländer schaffen auch neue Arbeitsplätze.
> Ich sehe das bei den Türken hir wo ich wohne, die lieber einen auf Hobby Gangster machen. Die sollten sich lieber nen Job suchen oder aus der BRD verschwinden.



Ich dachte, Ausländer ziehen hierher um zu arbeiten?!?



Veriquitas schrieb:


> ka ich weiss jetzt auch garnicht warum das thema Arbeitslosigkeit immer direkt mit Ausländern verbunden wird.Und das zb. Stern Tv erwähnt wird, eine Sendung die total unglaubwürdig ist.Alles was in solchen Sendungen gezeigt wird, wird so dokumentiert das man das zeigt was Zuschauer sehen wollen um ein Glücksgefühl hervorzurufen.Mit dem Sinn dahinter das sich die Leute die Sendung öfters ankugen, was man damit überträgt ist egal es geht darum die Leute an den Fernseher zu klemmen.



Vllt. weil sich der Durchschnitts-Deutsche für was besseres hält!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht an der Nationalität festmachen, es hat rein garnichts damit zu tun woher man stammt.Alles liegt bei einem selbst der eine hat es schwerer der andere nicht.



*Zustimmung*
Es mag in Abhängigkeit vom Bildungsstand und damit dem Elternhaus (insbesondere dessen finanzieller Möglichkeiten, aber auch dessen Bildungsstand und dem ansehen, das Bildung in der Familie genießt) gewisse Häufungen geben (wenn die Arbeitsoptionen aus Straßenkehren, Kloputzen und Müllabfuhr bestehen, ist es vermutlich etwas leichter, die Motivation zum Arbeiten zu verlieren, als wenn einem die Eltern zuvor 14 Semester BWL oder Informatik finanzieren konnten), aber kausale Zusammenhänge zur kulturellen oder ethnischen Zugehörigkeit sind wohl eher schwer abzuleiten.
Mit der Nationalität hats sowieso nicht zu tun - aber ich denke, den Tag, an dem die Mitglieder dieses Forums einsehen, dass nicht jede dunkelhäutige Person auf der Straße ein Türke ist (sondern z.B. in dritter Generation deutscher Staatsbürger dessen Großvater mütterlicherseits aus Marokko stammt), werde ich eh nicht mehr erleben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2010)

Viele kommen aber auch in die BRD, weil die erstens Begrüßungsgeld bekommen und hir ganz gut vom Staat leben können. Was in anderen Ländern halt nicht so einfach ist.
Geh doch mal durch Stadtteile wo fast nur Ausländer wohnen, da kommt man sich als Deutscher im eigenen Land wie nen Ausländer vor und sowas geht einfach nich.
Also Deutsche die nicht arbeiten wollen bekommen einfach kein Geld mehr und Ausländer die nicht wollen können gerne aus der BRD verschwinden. Die Leute braucht keiner.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (24. Januar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht an der Nationalität festmachen, es hat rein garnichts damit zu tun woher man stammt.Alles liegt bei einem selbst der eine hat es schwerer der andere nicht.



Hättest du mal am Mittwoch Stern TV geguckt wüsstest du das dass so nicht stimmt.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist auch oft das man Arbeitslosen den Mut nimmt, nach dem Motto du wirst nie was erreichen.Selbst wenn einige später die Einsicht haben werden diejenigen von anderen Leuten dumm angemacht.Bei der Musterung sagte mir man schon ich werde nie was im meinem Leben erreichen weil ich damals nichts hatte,komisch jetzt ist es auf einmal anders.Man sollte bei diesem Thema nicht über irgendwelches Geld und Steuern reden.Man sollte mal auf menschlicher Ebene bleiben.Für mich ist das einfach krank.Ich finde Hartz 4 Empfänger lang nicht so schlimm wie studierende die nur das grosse Cash wollen aber ihre Jobs eh nicht können, man sieht es ja immer wieder.Und das sind auch solche Leute die sich beschweren über ihre Gebühren aber im Endeffekt genauso wie die Schmarotzer sind.Alles Blödsinn und Schein wie dumm manche Menschen sind das geht garnicht.Aber mir soll es egal sein selbst wenn es keinen hartz4 Empfänger mehr geben sollte ändert sich auch nichts für keinen.



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Hättest du mal am Mittwoch Stern TV geguckt wüsstest du das dass so nicht stimmt.



Ich habe die Sendung gesehen.


----------



## Cop (24. Januar 2010)

können wir bitte die Diskusion nicht an dem "Ausländer" aufhängen, es geht um Hartz4 und die Zustände in dehnen H4ler leben müssen.

Und ja, es wollen sich einige nicht Arbeiten, aber das ist die minderheit, und komisch ist ( habe ich in der Nachbarschaft) da lebe eine Frau mit 4Kindern( alle im sauberen nicht Arbeiten müssen abstand, und alle von anderen unbekannten Vätern), die hat noch nie im Leben gearbeitet, und kommt mit 4 Kindern auf ein ""taschengeld" von fast 2000€ nach Miete.
Die hat noch nie ein aufforderung für nen 1€ job bekommen, und eigentlich sollten doch H4 gerade diese ewigen nichtarbeiter treffen, aber so ist es eben nicht!

Andersherum kenne ich genug leute, die haben ihr Leben lang gearbeitet, sind dann Arbeitslos geworden, und nach einem jahr an H4 übergeben worden, da hats keine 4 wochen gedauert, und Post mit nem 1€ job war da !

Aber ich finde es immer wieder gut, das sich viele aufregen, das einige wenige nicht Arbeiten, und dem Staat ja viel Geld abknöpfen, das ja der Steuerzahler hart erarbeiten muss, aber wenn nur ein Bankvorstand der gerade Milliarden verbrannt hat, jetzt aus dem Rettungsgeld des Steuerzahler einene Fetten Boni bekommen hat, da sagt keiner was.
Und damit auch keiner beginnt, schieben die Politiker wieder den "Arbeitslosen" an den Pranger!
Übriegens kosten ein H4 Arbeitsloser in 40 jahren nicht so viel, wie nur ein Bankmanager an Boni bekommen hat !

Und was die wenigsten durchschauen, ist der Plan dahinter, jemand der mit 50 Arbeitslos wird, der kommt nicht wieder in einen "Normal" Bezahlten job, und somit ist seine Rente Versaut, und der Staat Spart in seinem Maroden Rentensystem auch noch ordentlich !


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

Es wird sich nichts ändern selbst wenn es keinen Hartz 4 Empfänger mehr in Deutschland gibt.Es wird dadurch 0.00% ändern.Es ist heute so wie damals im Mittelalter du must an Gott glauben damit du nicht in die Hölle kommst.Das ist einfach beinflussung nur in der heutigen zeit moderner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2010)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Viele kommen aber auch in die BRD, weil die erstens Begrüßungsgeld bekommen und hir ganz gut vom Staat leben können. Was in anderen Ländern halt nicht so einfach ist.



Das "Begrüßungsgeld" wurde vor über 20 Jahren zum letzten mal gezahlt und zwar an DDR-Bürger oder Polen deutscher Abstammung.

Aber jetzt mal wieder zurück zum Thema HartzIVer und warum Personen, die knapp über dem Existenzminimu dahinvegetieren ein großes Problem darstellen, wärend Milliarden für Unternehmen einem Wahlsiege einbringen.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. Januar 2010)

Ja ist halt so man sollte wenn dann schon bei der Sache bleiben und nicht abschweifen auf irgendwelche Gruppen oder sonst etwas.Entweder klärt man das auf Menschlicher Ebene oder garnicht.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Januar 2010)

Die ganze Diskussion (nicht diese hier) ist mMn eh hinfällig. Fakt ist, es gibt diese H4-Empfänger welche nicht arbeiten wollen. Diskutiert werden kann wieviele es sind, daran habe ich auch nichts auszusetzen. Aber ich bin davon überzeugt das es ein verschwindend geringer Anteil ist.

Und wie u.a. Heiner Geißler schon gesagt hat, das muß eine Gesellschaft tragen können. Wenn jemand wirklich mit diesem "fast nichts" was man an H4 bekommt (350€? Hallo? das geb ich fast schon nur für Kippen aus) ausreichend versorgt ist, damit über die Runden kommt, und es - wie dieser seit 30 Jahren arbeitslose Arno Dübel - partout nicht für nötig hält arbeiten zu gehen, bitte.

Wenn wir die wirklichen Problem alle mal gelöst haben (also vermutlich nie), dann können wir uns auch gerne noch mit den paar tausend, wegen mir auch hundertausend, "Schmarozern" beschäftigen, die eigentlich keine Sau stören. Mich stören sie jedenfalls nicht. Aber ich hätte eine sehr lange Liste an wirklich wichtigen Dingen, welche mich stören...

We Feed The World

Earthlings

usw....


----------



## Malkav85 (24. Januar 2010)

Ich schätze mal, das Problem liegt auch darin, das ja nicht nur ein "Gehalt" von ca. 350 Euro gezahlt wird, sondern auch Wohnungsgeld und andere Zuschüsse. Und das summiert sich. 

Und in einer Sache muss ich Inu einfach Recht geben: Ich kenne ausschließlich nur Hartzler, die arbeiten gehen wollen, aber keine Arbeit bekommen. Wobei diese aber auch selbst schuld sind, da sie keinen Schulabschluss haben bzw. keine abgeschlossene Ausbildung.

Deshalb ist es für mich schon ein Unterschied zwischen "arbeiten wollen" und "arbeiten können" sprich: hat man die Qualifikation arbeiten zu können und "attraktiv" zu sein für den Markt, oder eben nicht durch mangelnde schulische Qualifikation, etc.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte zwar noch kein Hartz4, aber mal als beispiel von mir. Ich hab eine abgeschl. Ausbildung, Problem in dem Bereich sind derzeit nur wenig Stellen verfügbar. Also habe ich auf dem A-Amt nachgefragt wie es aussieht eine Umschulung zu machen. Die Antwort war ein klares nein, weil ich noch zu jung bin. Wie soll man da nen neuen Job anfangen wenn einen da schon Steine in Weg gelegt werden.


----------



## INU.ID (24. Januar 2010)

Etwas ähnliches hab ich kürzlich von nem Kollegen gehört. Der durfte keine Umschulung/Weiterbildung oder was auch immer machen (oder sie wollten es ihm noch nicht finanzieren) weil er noch nicht lange genug A-los ist.


----------



## TwilightAngel (24. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Und in einer Sache muss ich Inu einfach Recht geben: Ich kenne ausschließlich nur Hartzler, die arbeiten gehen wollen, aber keine Arbeit bekommen. Wobei diese aber auch selbst schuld sind, da sie keinen Schulabschluss haben bzw. keine abgeschlossene Ausbildung.


Ich kenne genug Leute mit Abi/abgeschlossner (guter) Ausbildung und teils noch höherer Qualifikation, die keinen Job haben, arbeiten wollen und H4 sind. Teils mit Familie. Die armen Kinder sag ich da nur. 

Die Einstellung von Gesellschaft und Unternehmen ist da einfach falsch. Kann nicht angehen, dass man für nen beknackten Sekretärsposten nen Uniabschluß braucht (alles schon gesehn).

Wenn du alt genug für Weiterbildung vom Amt bist, ham die NIE Geld.


----------



## fiumpf (24. Januar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> "Arbeit macht Frei"
> 
> [...]
> 
> Rechtschreibung soll so sein, damit auch H4ler mitlesen können!


Ironie hin oder her, solche Aussagen kannst du dir sparen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Januar 2010)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch kein Hartz4, aber mal als beispiel von mir. Ich hab eine abgeschl. Ausbildung, Problem in dem Bereich sind derzeit nur wenig Stellen verfügbar. Also habe ich auf dem A-Amt nachgefragt wie es aussieht eine Umschulung zu machen. Die Antwort war ein klares nein, weil ich noch zu jung bin. Wie soll man da nen neuen Job anfangen wenn einen da schon Steine in Weg gelegt werden.



Immerhin kannst du zu Hause sitzen und entweder privat versuchen, n bissl was dazu zu lernen (hilft einem zwar nicht, um beim Arbeitgeber zu punkten - aber vielleicht dabei, noch up-to-date zu sein, wenn man mal in Probezeit kommt).
Komillitone von mir musste nach Absolvierung seines Studiums zwingend einen Lehrgang zum Thema Firmengründung&Co mitmachen. Wohlgemerkt: Studierter Biologe, Hauptfach afaik Ökologie. Aber die Bürokratie ganz sicher, wenn man jemand hoch qualifiziertem, in dessen Bereich es keinen Job gibt, nur lange genug einen BWL-Trainer vor die Nase setzt, dann wird er sich sein Gehalt selbst aus dem Hut zaubern 

Anderes Ende der Skala: Leute, die längere Zeit im Tagebau tätig waren, werden erstmal zu nem halbjährigen Kurs geschickt, bei dem sie u.a. stundenlang puzzlen.
Mag ja sein, das einige HartzIVler nicht ganz selbstständig wirken - aber muss man gleich auf wort-wörtlich Kindergartenniveau anfangen?
Da ist es dann auch kein Wunder, dass die """Vermittlung und Qualifizierung""" von Arbeitslosen viel Geld kostet, die am Ende aber trotzdem keinen Job kriegen. (und nachdem man soviel für sie getan hat, ist auch klar, dass sie selbst darn schuld sein müssen, wenn sie niemand will)


----------



## Cop (25. Januar 2010)

Und was passiert noch, in allen Berufen in denen das A-Amt rumfuscht ( Umschulungen) werden die Gehälter versaut, und der markt dann geflutet.
gutes beispiel ist die IT, jeder Bäcker der seinen PC starten kann, will in die IT, und bekommmt dann auch diese Umschulungen.
Dann sind sie durch diese Krashkurse durchgeschuppst worden (z.B. MCSE) wo sie alles schön auswendig gelernt haben.
Und dann werden sie auf die Betriebe losgelassen, und dort dauert es kein 3 Tage und der Chef merkt das sie nichts drauf haben.
Und nun ratet mal, was der MCSE noch für eine wertigkeit hat, keine, auch nicht bei leuten die jahrelangen backround haben, und diesen MCSE zur aufwertung ihrer Qualifikation gemacht haben.
Aber da sich nun ne menge Schulen um diese IT Ausbildungen formiert haben, um das Geld der Ämter abzumelken, und es nicht viel anderes gibt, werden diese vollgestopft.
Kosten pro Teilnehmer um 20.000€ (+ Fahrkosten +H4)
und dann bekommen sie nichts, weil sie keiner will.
Und das schlimme ist, das dadurch auch die Gehälter in den Branchen gedrückt werden.
Aber das ist den Hohlbirnen bei den Ämtern ja egal.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

Als ich arbeitslos wurde, fragte ich auch nach Weiterbildung/Umschulung. Die Antwort: "Solange Sie nicht 6 Jahre arbeitslos sind, gibts nichts". 

Ähm ja, sehr schön. Leider hab ich von anderen gehört, das, wenn man jung, weiblich und blond ist, durchaus dies bekommt...aber auch nur, wenn man bei einem männlichen Vermittler ist. 

Und ja, das hat sich wirklich so zugetragen oO


----------



## theLamer (25. Januar 2010)

gerade erst den Startpost gelesen... nicht den ganzen Thread.
WTF sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gelesen... extreme Position?



> Wir sollten auch zusehen, das die H4 empfänger nicht mehr so unter uns "abhängen" ich bin für ein Getorisierung, ja die können in "eigene" stadtteile umziehen, und dort sollten sie sich auch mit mehreren ein Bude Teilen, so ist dieses leben in Saus und Braus auf unsere Kosten auch vorbei, und wir können uns wenigstens den Anblick dieser Faulenzer ersparen.


Also ich kostatiere mal: Aufgabe des (Sozial-)Staates ist es, die Grundbedürfnisse von Hilfsbedürftigen abzudecken. 

Klar wäre es günstiger, eine Mietskaserne zu bauen und zentral Fernsehen, Essen und Dusche anzulegen. Minimaler Komfort also.

Allerdings geht das mit einem Menschenbild einher, dass ich nciht teile. Es gibt auch unverschuldet Arbeitslose, willst du die damit bestrafen? Und diejenigen, die sich wirklich bemühen?

In diesem Zusammenhang sind wir bei Grundsatzfragen, die eher im Philosophie-Thread diskutiert werden sollten 

Sind soziale Kontakte ein Grundbedürfnis? Wie fühlen sich die Betroffenen? Steigt die Kriminalität dann? Gibt es neue rechte/linke Parteien? Was bedeutet das für die Innenpolitik/Sicherheit? Wird es sowas wie "Ständekämpfe" geben? Ist der Gleichheitsgrundsatz verletzt? Diese Fragen würden aus dem Vorschlag resultieren...


----------



## Väinämöinen (25. Januar 2010)

theLamer schrieb:


> gerade erst den Startpost gelesen... nicht den ganzen Thread.
> WTF sowas hab ich auch noch nicht gelesen... extreme Position? ...


Vielleicht hättest du den Startpost auch zuende lesen sollen 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon haben wir in machen Gegenden doch schon mehr oder weniger H4-Siedlungen. Nicht weil man sie da zusammengepfercht hätte, sondern weil die Wohnungen da einfach billig sind und sich die H4ler deshalb natürlich da konzentrieren. Vermutlich wohnen sogar in beinahe allen Problemvierteln überduchschnittlich viele H4ler.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

Diese "Siedlungen" sind meist Sozialwohnungen die dann Harzlern zugeteilt werden. Meine Tante wohnt auch in so einer "Siedlung". Und ja, das ist leider ein Problem, weils dort ziemlich assige Leute gibt, die sich um nichts kümmern und man dort bei Dunkelheit echt Angst haben muss. 

Es wär schöner, wenn der Staat nicht solche "Siedlungen" zulassen bzw. umorganisieren würden.


----------



## Sash (25. Januar 2010)

irgendwie lustig. viele hier, die entweder noch zur schule gehen oder eine arbeit haben wissen wohl nicht das auf 8 millionen arbeitslosen mal grade 500.000 offene stellen kommen. und weil deutschland so toll ist, das die meisten die es sich leisten können auswandern, firmen dicht machen usw.. sperren wir war alle die pech haben und zu den 8mille gehören weg, weils scheiß egal ist das es nicht genug jobs gibt, da ja eh am ende die arbeitslosen schuld sind, und nicht deutschland.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2010)

Nicht genug Jobs wo leb ich dann ? 

Als ich Arbeitslos war hatte das Arbeitsamt gerade Zeit mein Arbeitslosen Geld zu bewilligen. Als das durch war hab ichs wieder abgemeldet da ich in 2 Wochen 21 Arbeitsangebote bekommen hab und als ich wieder Arbeiten war kammen nochmal so viele. Wohlgemerkt Arbeitsangebote keine Stellenangebote.


----------



## Sash (25. Januar 2010)

hast du entweder einfach nur glück gehabt, oder in einer branche wo es zu wenige leute gibt die richtigen qualis.. im großen und ganzen ist es aber so, 500k jobs auf 8mille menschen.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

in 2 Wochen 21 Angebote. Dann hast du aber extrem Glück gehabt. Ich selbst hab in 3 Monaten max. 20 Angebote gehabt. Und ich kenne sehr viele die in 2 Jahren max. 100 hatten. Das ist eine sehr, sehr magere Ausbeute.

Wobei man bedenken muss: Alle "ein-Euro-Jobber" und Leute in Maßnahmen werden NICHT in die Statistik mit einberechnet  Also ist die "Dunkelziffer" an Arbeitslosen/Sozialhilfeempfängern sehr viel größer....aber ich glaube, das ist jedem bewusst und wundert schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## Sash (25. Januar 2010)

jo und wer sagt das ein 1€ jobber nicht arbeiten will und ein h4 schmarotzer ist, gehört wie westerwelle weggesperrt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2010)

Na in 3 monaten 20 Angebote reicht doch da hat man doch genügend auswahl wo man Arbeitet. Schlieslich kann man nur an einer stelle Arbeiten.
Ich hab mir dann Bewerbungen von den Betrieben schicken lassen. Bis ich mich dann entschieden habe.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

Auswahl ja, aber ob man auch genommen wird...  

Ich kann mich auch bei 100 Firmen bewerben, aber ob die mich wollen ist eine andere Sache.

Und wieso haben DIR Betriebe geschrieben? Ich kenn das nur, das man sich selbst um Bewerbungen bemühen muss und da keiner ankommt und sagt: "Hey, genau DICH suchen wir"


----------



## Sash (25. Januar 2010)

entweder ist das ein dr. house in seinem fach oder einfach nur ein angeber, schwätzer..
ich tippe auf 2.


----------



## ole88 (25. Januar 2010)

lebt mal in oberfranken oberpfalz oder eben in diesen regionen, die arbeitsmarktlage ist beschissen hier, ich kenn genug betriebe die kurzarbeit machen mussten oder eben leute entlassen haben, ausserdem gibt es hier sehr sehr wenige offene stellen, ich war ein dreiviertel jahr arbeitslos, glaubst du ich hab einmal eine stelle von meiner vermittlerin bekommen? (aussendienst oder rettungsdienst)
NICHTS KAM IN DIESER ZEIT, und dann sind wir schuld das es uns gibt?`
meine eigenbemühungen waren ebenfalls sinnlos da es afaik keine stellen gab. 
und bevor ich mich ans fliesband stelle bleib ich lieber bei meinen 1000euro die es gab, die aber auch gebraucht wurden zum leben, nennt sich miete und essen und es waren vielleicht 100euro über die frei verfügbar waren. also liebe schüler die hier bei mama wohnen und son bullshit von sich geben schaltet mal das unter denn harren ein, soviel mist hier hab ich selten lesen müssen, typische veralgemeinerungen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2010)

Ich glaub ihr verwechselt das jetzt. Ich bekam Arbeitsangebote also wo mich die Fimen aufgrund meines Internet Auftrittes vom Arbeitsamt angerufen haben und mir einen Job angeboten haben. Und nein das wahren nicht nur Zeitarbeitsfirmen. Bewerbung musste ich nur eine Formelle für meinen jetzigen Brötchengeber schreiben.

Ja der spruch "Hey, genau DICH suchen wir"ist auch gefallen zumindest meinen Beruf.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2010)

Hm ok. Also ich hab bisher massig Intitativbewerbungen geschrieben, ca. 50 "normale" Bewerbungen.

Darf ich fragen, in welcher Branche du arbeitest?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> entweder ist das ein dr. house in seinem fach oder einfach nur ein angeber, schwätzer..
> ich tippe auf 2.




Na ich sag keins von beiden ich bin kein Artzt ich bin nur Mechatroniker (Elektriker und Mechaniker in einen) der noch eine 2. Ausbildung in der Informatik hat. Also kann ich so 3 Berufe machen wofür sonst 3 mann ran müssten. Gerade bei Montage Firmen ist das beliebt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (25. Januar 2010)

Ja vor allem in der Windkraft hättest du echt Chancen genommen zu werden mit der Voraussetzung.


----------



## sds (25. Januar 2010)

ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass evtl. bald ein harzlOr 400€ als nebenjob verdienen kann
dann brauchte man ein gehalt von 1500€ um auf 1000€ netto zu kommen, die der harzlOr mit seinem nebenjob+harzlOr geld+wohungsgeld auch zusammenbekommt und dazu nichmal vollzeit arbeiten muss!!!
manche strengen sich ja wirklich an um nen  job zu bekommen die können ja von mir aus 400€ bekommen 
aber solche die den ganzen tag vor ihrem fetten 52" monitor gammeln sollten nix bekommen, keinen einzigen cent


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

wenn zu  wenig Arbeit da ist oder diese zu schlecht bezahlt  wird, kann man nicht sagen zu faul zum arbeiten, 
ist  eine Frechheit was sich die Politiker raus nennen 
erst den  faulen Politikern das  Gehalt kürzen, 
(in der Freien Wirtschaft wird man auch nach Leistung bezahlt  und nicht an Anwesenheit im Bundestag ),
dann haben wir auch wieder mehr Geld in der Kasse .


----------



## ole88 (25. Januar 2010)

dito, das allererste mal bei dir


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

@ amdintel und ole,ebenfalls dito!

Hab noch was nettes gefunden. Gesetzentwurf für Jobcenter: Ein Ansprechpartner, mehrere Bescheide | tagesschau.de

Das interessanteste ist das hier: Mit den neuen Regelungen sind auch rechtliche Klarstellungen verbunden, die es Hartz-IV- Empfängern schwerer machen dürften, "zumutbare Arbeit" durch Ausnutzung von Gesetzeslücken abzulehnen. *Diese sehen vor, dass "die Weigerung zur Aufnahme oder Fortführung einer zumutbaren" Arbeit in "jedem Fall" zu einer Sanktion führe.* Der bisherige Wortlaut ermöglichte eine Sanktionierung den Angaben nach nur, wenn der Betroffene eine zumutbare Maßnahme abgebrochen oder Anlass für den Abbruch gegeben hatte.

Also wird jeder Hartz4 Empfänger künftig sanktioniert, weil er eine "zumutbare Arbeit" ablehnt oder abbricht. Und wie diese zumutbaren Arbeiten aussehen wissen wir glaube ich alle....... Das dollste was ich mal gehört habe war ein Dipl. Ingenieur, der im Park Müll sammeln sollte. Als 1€ Job vermutlich noch, weiß es aber nicht ganz sicher. Sojemand verdient normalerweise 60-80€ die Stunde, da ist das unzumutbar!

@Threadersteller: Der Startpost hat es echt in sich^^ Ich habe stellenweise vor Wut kaum noch Atmen können, bis ich dann ganz unten diesen kleinen Hinweis gelesen habe. Aber stutzig wurde ich im letzten Drittel schon, da hast du etwas übertrieben^^
Sehr gute Idee auf jeden Fall. Und jeder der dir da tatsächlich recht gegeben hat sollte sich absolut schämen!

MfG nyso

P.S. Diese Gesetzesänderung haben die Hartz4ler übrigens der Supermutti das Nation zu verdanken, Ursula Gebärmaschine von der Leyen.
Erst Internetzensur und jetzt der Müll, die Frau wird mir immer unsympathischer


----------



## amdintel (26. Januar 2010)

mich betrifft das zwar nicht, 
aber solche Äußerungen gab es schon mal unter der gleichen Regierung damals ,
damals würden Arbeitslose als Sozial Schmarotzer beschimpft ist also nicht Neues Leute.
und  im Punkte Wirtschaft,
was hat eigentlich Deutschland noch groß an Insistiere, da ist heute nicht mehr viel und 
wer trägt da die Schult? 
richtig absolut unfähige Wirtschaftsminister
und nicht die meisten H4 Empfänger die sind nämlich  mehr oder  weniger 
 Oper  der Firmen Abwanderungen "Opel und Nokia sage ich nur "


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Januar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> mich betrifft das zwar nicht,
> aber solche Äußerungen gab es schon mal unter der gleichen Regierung damals ,
> damals würden Arbeitslose als Sozial Schmarotzer beschimpft ist also nicht Neues Leute.
> und  im Punkte Wirtschaft,
> ...


Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass das Industrie heißen sollte: Das ist jetzt aber nicht dein ernst, oder? Immerhin scheinst du ja schon von deustchen Autos gehört zu haben, ansonsten haben wir hier z.B. noch Maschinenbau, Elektrotechnik, Chemie usw. Was meinst du denn, wo die ganzen Sachen herkommen, die wir so exportieren?
Das einzige was hier nicht mehr läuft und auch in Zukunft nicht mehr bzw. nurnoch vermindert laufen wird ist personalintensive Produktion mit schlecht bzw. garnicht ausgebildeten Leuten am Fließband, das können die Chinesen oder meinetwegen auch Rumänen nämlich billiger.
Wie es bei Nokia genau aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, aber bei Opel scheint das Rauswerfen von Leuten aktuell durchaus sinnvoll zu sein. Da werden überall einfach viel mehr Autos produziert als verkauft werden können und entsprechend muss man nun halt seine Kapazitäten anpassen.

Ganz grundsätzlich sind wir aber sowieso schon seit langem eine Dienstleistungsgesellschaft, wo das meiste Geld eben mit Dienstleistungen verdient wird und nicht in riesigen Fabriken mit zehntausenden von Beschäftigten.


----------



## Cop (26. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> *Diese sehen vor, dass "die Weigerung zur Aufnahme oder Fortführung einer zumutbaren" Arbeit in "jedem Fall" zu einer Sanktion führe.*




Ein Beckannter musste (über die ARGE) bei einer Zeitarbeitsfirma anfangen, und wurde in einen Baumarkt (Versklaft), dort hat er nicht nur mit 4.50€ wenig verdient, nein der Trick war, das ihm die Zeitarbeitzfirma sagte, das er Überstunden abbummeln kann, da sie nicht Bezahlt werden.
Er hatte einen 37std Vertrag dort, wurde aber für 44std an den Baumarkt (Verkauft) und somit sind aus sicht des Baumarktes nie Überstunden angefallen, die er hätte abbummeln können.
Als er das zur ansprache beim Verleiher brachte, wurde er gefeuert, und ihm wurde "Arbeitsunwilligkeit" an die Arge attestiert, was eine Sperre nach sich zog !
so geht das ! ( dieser scheiss wird schön ausgenutzt werden !)
Ich kann immer nur den Tip geben, wer so verheizt werden soll, der muss es über die Krankheitsschine machen!


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

Wer geht denn da auch zum Verleiher? Da er ja von der ARGE dort hingeschickt/zwangsrekrutiert wurde, hätte er mal besser dahin gehen sollen. Auch gegen diese Sperre hätte er sich wehren können, für sowas gibt es Sozialgerichte.


----------



## Cop (26. Januar 2010)

er hat 4 Monate da gearbeite, und weiter 3 gebraucht um seinen Lohn zu bekommen !
Du kannst es dir nicht aussuchen, wenn die ARGE sagt Zeitarbeit, dann ist Zeitarbeit!
Und das nutzen die dann aus !

Und Sozialgericht ist ja OK, aber bei Sperre gibt es sofort keine Kohle, und das Sozialgericht benötigt selbst bei eilferfahren bis zu 6 Moanten !
also bist du immer gearscht !


----------



## Sash (26. Januar 2010)

moderne sklaverei.


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn er den Bescheid bekommt, das er kein Geld mehr bekommt oder was auch immer und dagegen in Widerspruch geht wird dieser Bescheid solange NICHT WIRKSAM, bis die Sache vor dem Sozialgericht geklärt ist. Wär ja noch schöner.....


----------



## Cop (26. Januar 2010)

bei ihm wars nicht so !
er war beri Gericht, und die RGE hat dennoch nicht gezahlt !


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

Dann sollte er besser auf seine Rechte achten bzw. diese besser kennen

Ganz nebenbei bekommt er in solchen Streitfällen sogar einen Anwalt, den er nicht bezahlen muss und das restliche Verfahren kostet ihn auch nichts, selbst wenn er verliert!


----------



## Gast XXXX (26. Januar 2010)

Richtig sowas nennt sich Prozesskostenbeihilfe. 
Als ich mal kein Geld für eine auswärtige Unterkunft (Fortbildungsmaßnahme nicht am Wohnort) bekommen hatte, weil meine Sachbearbeiterin zu blöd war den Antrag bei der Leistungsabteilung rechtzeitig abzugeben. Bin ich zum Chef der guten Frau gerannt und hab mit Sozialgericht nur gedroht, nach einem kurzen Telefonat zw. Chef und Leistungsabteilung hatte ich innerhalb von Minuten meinen Barcheck in der Hand.
Und zum Thema Zeitarbeit sag ich nur soviel, das ich selber in einer Zeitarbeitsfirma arbeite und solche Praktiken bei uns nicht üblich sind, aber schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.
Das Problem ist nur wenn man sich nicht wehrt, kommen diese damit durch und schaden dem Ruf einer ganzen Branche.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich jetzt nochmal kurz auf das Hartz4 zurückkommen darf.
In der letzten Woche, war in der Bild(ja, ich weis, dreck´s Blatt^^)eine Seite zu Hartz4 abgedruckt.
Da haben Sie mal zusammengerechnet, was man mit und was man ohne Arbeit bekommen würde.
Da hatte eine Familie mit 2 Kindern nur 100€ im Monat weniger gehabt, wenn Sie Hartz4 bekommen hätten, als zu Arbeiten.
Oder besser noch, eine Alleinstehende Frau mit 3 Kindern, hatte 200€ MEHR bekommen, wenn Sie Hartz4 bekommen hätte. 
Irgendetwas läuft doch da falsch.
Da ist es doch klar, das sich die Leute sagen "Wozu soll ich denn noch Arbeiten, die 100€ weniger, brauch ich nicht für Sprit oder sonstiges!".


Ich bin zwar noch nicht Arbeitslos, arbeite aber in einem Insolventen Betrieb und weis nicht, wie lange es noch geht.
Wir Arbeiten sozusagen Monat für Monat und hoffen, das Pünktlich das Geld auf dem Konto ist.
Eine Arbeitslosigkeit, würde mich bestimmt total fertig machen.
Selbst zulangen Urlaub mag ich nicht, da ich immer eine beschäfftigung brauche.


----------



## Cop (26. Januar 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Irgendetwas läuft doch da falsch.




Genau!

aber nicht das es zu viel H4 ist, was ja bewisenermassen eben unter dem Existenzminimum ist, Falsch ist hier, das die Löhne zu niedrig sind.
Oder aber auch z.B die Mieten zu hoch!
wenn ich bedenk das z.B inHamburg 1000de Wohnungen indirekt der Stadt gehöhren, und dort gerade die Mieten hochgetrieben werden!

aber es wird immer erstmal mit dem Finger auf den H4ler gezeigt, und das zumindest haben unsere Politiker mal Ordentlich gemacht, wenn sie auch sonnst nichts können.( hier ist effiziens und Handlung gemeint)
Von eigener unfähigkeit wird durch fingerzeig auf den "neuen" sündenbock abgelenkt !


----------



## ole88 (26. Januar 2010)

richtig das was wir zum leben brauchen ist einfach zu hoch angesetzt miete strom wasser essen etc. gut das jeder der dahinter steht geld verdienen muss ist klar, aber wir bekommen zu wenig gehalt um diese dinge zu kaufen, die preise steigen die löhne sinken und somit ist man fast schon harz4 niveau, ich mach momentan drei kreuze da ich wieder arbeit habe und sicher mehr verdienen werde bzw. über dem durchschnitt worüber ich sehr froh bin. allerdings passt irgendwie das ganze nicht, aber es wird sich nichts ändern solange man normal noch leben kann und die freiheit des einzelnen nicht eingeschränkt wird


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (26. Januar 2010)

Wobei Existenz minimum ja immer relativ ist.
Dort stande ja auch das im Monat 138,... € für Essen, Trinken und *Tabakwaren* sind.
Sorry, aber Rauchen ist nicht lebensnotwendig und gehört für mich nicht auf einer Stufe wie Nahrung und zutrinken! 
Wenn ich kein Geld habe, trinke ich auch kein Alkohol. 
Das mach ich jetzt schon relativ wenig, um das Geld für andere Sachen auszugeben.

Das die Löhne immer weiter sinken und die kosten zum Leben immer weiter steigen, ist mir schon klar.
Bloß was will man machen? Ich kann ja nicht sagen, bloss weil ich jetzt z.B. 0,50€ die Stunde weniger verdienen soll, das ich das nicht mitmache und Kündige.
Denn im vergleich, habe ich so noch mehr als mit Hartz4. 
Solches Gehaltsdrücken müsste man verbieten. 
Aber es gibt immer irgendwie Schlupflöscher im Gesetz, wo die damit durchkommen.

Bestes Beispiel, unsere Firma.
Die haben zur Gründung 1998, Millionen von Förderungen vom Staat bekommen, mit der Zusatzklausel von einem 10 Jährigen bestehen.
Jetzt war die Insolvenz und die Haben mit einer Scheinfirma neu Aufgemacht um nochmal Förderungen abzufassen.
Es sitzen die selben Chefs, mit dem selben Gehalt(oder noch mehr), mit besseren Betriebs Autos dort oben.
Wir haben nie so wirklich schwarze Zahlen geschrieben, habe nur die Jahre durch die Förderungen überlebt.
Aber die Gehälter der Arbeiter sind in denn Jahren immer wieder gesunken.
Das ist doch der Absolute ausputz. Da brauch man sich nicht wundern, wenn viele ins Ausland machen, wo die Arbeit noch gewürdigt wird und auch richtig bezahlt.


----------



## Cop (26. Januar 2010)

aber mal erlich, wer ist eigentlich schlauer, der für wenig Arbeitet, oder liegen bleibt ?

die Frage ist wer ist schlauer, und nicht, wer passt sich der voregegeben meinung "hauptsache Arbeit" an !


----------



## ole88 (26. Januar 2010)

ich nicht, ich habe mich 400euro jobs verweigert ich kellner nicht oder mach sonst was, liegt mir nicht und was mir keinen spaß macht mach ich erst recht nicht. so is es egal was andre denken


----------



## nyso (26. Januar 2010)

Ich habe schon Knochenarbeit für 3€ die Stunde gemacht^^ Hauptsache was zu Essen auf dem Teller! Aber es muss halt jeder selber wissen was er macht. Viele in meiner Stadt wären froh überhaupt einen Job zu haben, selbst 400€ und 1€Jobs sind hier gern genommen....


----------



## ole88 (26. Januar 2010)

gut das ist auch ok, jeder der sowas macht ist echt gut und ja jeder muss für sich seine prinzipien setzen ist ok


----------



## Cop (27. Januar 2010)

ist auch egal, in zukunft müssen alle (egal ob tauglich oder nicht) sowiso in die Altenpflege (gezwungen!)


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Januar 2010)

Altenpflege werde ich nie machen.
Selbst als Putze würde ich auch nicht Arbeiten.
Ich habe nicht umsonst etwas gescheiteres gelernt, um dann später so ein rotz zumachen.

Klar sind die Leute schlau, wenn sie für nix machen, ordentlich Geld abfassen.
Aber wie gesagt, ich würde komplett eingehen, wenn ich nichts zu tun hätte.


----------



## Cop (27. Januar 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, ich würde komplett eingehen, wenn ich nichts zu tun hätte.



du musst nur wissen was du mit deiner Freizeit machst!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (27. Januar 2010)

Soviel kann man ja nicht machen, wie man dann Zeit hat.^^


----------



## ole88 (27. Januar 2010)

wow spieln^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (27. Januar 2010)

Komisch als ich arbeitslos war, hatte ich nie Zeit.


----------



## ole88 (28. Januar 2010)

ich will nich wissen was du gemacht hast^^


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

Nachbarschaftshilfe oder wie das heißt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Wobei man bedenken muss: Alle "ein-Euro-Jobber" und Leute in Maßnahmen werden NICHT in die Statistik mit einberechnet  Also ist die "Dunkelziffer" an Arbeitslosen/Sozialhilfeempfängern sehr viel größer....aber ich glaube, das ist jedem bewusst und wundert schon lange nicht mehr.



Hängt von der Statistik ab. Bei den Zahlen von HartzIV-Empfängern werden auch 1€-Jobber und Leute mit Aufstockung gezählt, bei den Arbeitslosenzahlen deutlich weniger.




sds schrieb:


> ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass evtl. bald ein harzlOr 400€ als nebenjob verdienen kann



Lies nochmal nach. Die Forderung, die in der aktuellen Regierung mehrfach geäußert wurde, besagt, dass HartzIVer von 200€, die sie dazu verdienen, in Zukunft 0€ (und nicht wie bisher 100€) behalten dürfen.




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Ganz grundsätzlich sind wir aber sowieso schon seit langem eine Dienstleistungsgesellschaft, wo das meiste Geld eben mit Dienstleistungen verdient wird und nicht in riesigen Fabriken mit zehntausenden von Beschäftigten.



Der Haken ist aber, dass innerdeutsche Dienstleistungen keine neuen Werte ins System bringen -> davon kann nur solange jemand leben, solange jemand anders dies macht. Brechen Teile des primären oder sekundären Sektors weg, ist der gesamte Dienstleistungssektor, der auf deren Wertschöpfungskette aufbaute, auch arbeitslos. Je größer das Verhältniss zwischen beiden wird, desto instabiler wird auch die ganze Wirtschaft.




Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nochmal kurz auf das Hartz4 zurückkommen darf.
> In der letzten Woche, war in der Bild(ja, ich weis, dreck´s Blatt^^)eine Seite zu Hartz4 abgedruckt.
> Da haben Sie mal zusammengerechnet, was man mit und was man ohne Arbeit bekommen würde.
> Da hatte eine Familie mit 2 Kindern nur 100€ im Monat weniger gehabt, wenn Sie Hartz4 bekommen hätten, als zu Arbeiten.
> ...



Natürlich läuft da was falsch - und du hast es doch selbst in deinem zweiten Satz geschrieben: BILD
Nachdem, was ich über die Geschichte mitbekommen habe, hat BILD mit den höchstmöglichen Sätzen für die HartzIV-Familie gerechnet, wärend sie bei der arbeitenden Familie z.B. Kinder- und Wohnungszuschüsse ""vergessen"" hat, so dass im Vergleich zu anderen Rechnungen ~500€ weniger rauskamen.

Prinzipiell es ist in Deutschland schlichtweg unmöglich, als Arbeiter weniger Geld zu erhalten, als ein HartzIVer - denn es gibt schlichtweg einen fließenden Übergang "HartzIV ohne Job" - "HartzIV mit Zuverdienst" - "Job mit HartzIV-Aufstockung" - "Job mit anderen Zuschüssen" "Job". Wer wenig verdient, bekommt vom Staat zwar nicht soviel Unterstützung, wie jemand, der gar nichts verdient, aber nicht soviel weniger, wie er selbst erarbeitet.
(Noch jedenfalls. Es sind afaik Pläne am laufen, HartzIVern die ersten 200€ Zuverdienst voll von HartzIV abzuziehen. Garantiert ein ungeheurer Anreiz...)

Fazit: Finger weg von Bild. (Denen kann man nicht mal trauen, wenn sie "echte" Familien statt Beispielrechnungen präsentieren. Gegen das, was bei Springer unter "Journalismus" läuft, ist Fudzilla Pulitzerpreis verdächtig)




ConNerVos schrieb:


> Wer geht denn da auch zum Verleiher? Da er ja von der ARGE dort hingeschickt/zwangsrekrutiert wurde, hätte er mal besser dahin gehen sollen. Auch gegen diese Sperre hätte er sich wehren können, für sowas gibt es Sozialgerichte.





nyso schrieb:


> Wenn er den Bescheid bekommt, das er kein Geld mehr bekommt oder was auch immer und dagegen in Widerspruch geht wird dieser Bescheid solange NICHT WIRKSAM, bis die Sache vor dem Sozialgericht geklärt ist. Wär ja noch schöner.....





nyso schrieb:


> Dann sollte er besser auf seine Rechte achten bzw. diese besser kennen



Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind in Deutschland zwei paar Schuhe und um an das höhere von beiden ranzukommen, sollte man nen dicken Stapel Geld als Tritthilfe aufstapeln können.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig sowas nennt sich Prozesskostenbeihilfe.



Gesetzt den Fall, der geneigte HartzIVer, der zum letzten mal vor 30 Jahren auf der Realschule was über Gerichte gehört hat, weiß davon und kommt mit einer Bürokratie klar, die manch Hochschulabsolvent nicht kapiert:
Die "kriegt" man nicht einfach. Die kann man beantragen. Dann wird der Antrag geprüft. Ggf. bewilligt.
Für jemanden, der ein bißchen Geld hat und einen Anwalt, der ihm Teile der Bürokratie abnimmt, kein großer Unterschied. Für jemanden, der anfängt Teile seiner Wohnungseinrichtung zu versetzen, weil "kein Geld" eben nichtmal bis zur Monatsmitte reicht, sieht die Welt anders aus. 




ole88 schrieb:


> ich will nich wissen was du gemacht hast^^



In Zukunft sollen HartzIVer ihre Zeit mit der doppelten Dosis Bürokratie verbringen.


----------



## nyso (28. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Zukunft sollen HartzIVer ihre Zeit mit der doppelten Dosis Bürokratie verbringen.



Um sie auch ja von Bewerbungen abzuhalten
Wo ist da der Sinn? Gibt wohl keinen.....


----------



## Väinämöinen (28. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der Haken ist aber, dass innerdeutsche Dienstleistungen keine neuen Werte ins System bringen -> davon kann nur solange jemand leben, solange jemand anders dies macht. Brechen Teile des primären oder sekundären Sektors weg, ist der gesamte Dienstleistungssektor, der auf deren Wertschöpfungskette aufbaute, auch arbeitslos. Je größer das Verhältniss zwischen beiden wird, desto instabiler wird auch die ganze Wirtschaft.


Dass es übel aussieht, wenn wir das mal verlieren sollten, will ich garnicht bestreiten, aber die Wertschöpfung erfolgt eben durch tendenziell immer weniger Leute mit immer besserer Ausbildung. Und wir brauchen IMHO auch kein gigantisches Wirtschaftswachstum, viel wichtiger wäre ein etwas stetigeres bzw. nachhaltigeres, das sich nicht alle paar Jahre wieder in Luft auflöst.


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind in Deutschland zwei paar Schuhe und um an das höhere von beiden ranzukommen, sollte man nen dicken Stapel Geld als Tritthilfe aufstapeln können.



Dann hast du aber bestimmt schon viele Erfahrungen mit deutschen Gerichten gesammelt, um solche Behauptungen zu äußern. Es gibt genug Gerichtsurteile (sogar vorm BGH) die zu Gunsten von Hartz4-Empfängern entschieden wurden und das bei denen wohl nicht viel, bis gar kein Geld, zu holen ist dürfte auch für dich kein Geheimnis sein. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Gesetzt den Fall, der geneigte HartzIVer, der zum letzten mal vor 30 Jahren auf der Realschule was über Gerichte gehört hat, weiß davon und kommt mit einer Bürokratie klar, die manch Hochschulabsolvent nicht kapiert ...



Gut Wissen sei da vorausgesetzt, da geb ich dir Recht, um sich aber dieses Wissen anzueignen ist nicht immer ein Hochschulabschluss nötig. Mal so nebenbei ... sind für dich alle mit einer Schulbildung unter diesem Niveau dumm? Ich hoffe doch sehr stark das das nicht der Fall ist, weil sich das doch sehr danach anhört. Es soll sogar Hartz4-Empfänger geben die Anträge stellen wovon der Vermittler (ob beabsichtigt oder nicht) noch nicht mal was gehört hat, hab da selber die Erfahrung mit gemacht und ich hab selbst "nur" Realschule.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die "kriegt" man nicht einfach. Die kann man beantragen. Dann wird der Antrag geprüft. Ggf. bewilligt.



Auch das ist wahr, aber die Aussage das man die einfach so bekommt ("kriegt"), wurde weder von mir noch von nyso geäußert, also keine Wörter in andere Münder legen, die so nie gesagt wurden. Wenn das jedoch nur ein Zusatz zu unserer Aussage war, ist dieser berechtigt und hätte Erwähnung finden müssen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für jemanden, der ein bißchen Geld hat und einen Anwalt, der ihm Teile der Bürokratie abnimmt, kein großer Unterschied. Für jemanden, der anfängt Teile seiner Wohnungseinrichtung zu versetzen, weil "kein Geld" eben nichtmal bis zur Monatsmitte reicht, sieht die Welt anders aus.



Oha, muss mal kurz schmunzeln, aber die Vorstellung das ein Hartz4-Empfänger zur Monatsmitte hin seine Wohnungseinrichtung zum Pfandhaus bringt ist doch sehr weit ausgeholt und klischeehaft, meinst du nicht? 
Klar gibt es solche Fälle, das will ich nicht bestreiten, aber selbst diese haben die Möglichkeit sich zu wehren und da ist Geld für einen berechtigten Rechtsstreit eher das geringste Problem, glaub mir.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Zukunft sollen HartzIVer ihre Zeit mit der doppelten Dosis Bürokratie verbringen.



Da kann ich mich nur nyso anschließen, als ob diese Bürokratie in Sachen Hartz4 nicht schon genug wäre, immerhin muss man jetzt schon alle 2 Monate eine Wiedereingliederungsvereinbarung unterschreiben und sich in dieser schon entscheiden, wie oft man in dieser Zeit zu Bewerbungsgesprächen fährt und wie viele Bewerbungen man schreibt und das ist Tatsache, da es für sowas jetzt Pauschalen von der ARGE gibt.


----------



## Hate (28. Januar 2010)

So, hab zwar nur den ersten Post gelesen, will aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, bevor den Rest noch durchlese..

Also so verallgemeinernd kann man das nicht sagen, da es die "faulen" Säcke gibt und aber auch Leute, bei denen es nicht geht. 

Beispiel:

Mein Kumpel knickte sich vor über einem Jahr den Fuß bei der Arbeit um, war danach einige Wochen krank geschrieben bis von den Ärzten nach 6 Wochen endlich mal festgestellt wurde, das Splitter im Fuß rumschwimmen, also ab zu OP und Reha etc... wieder vergingen etliche Wochen, bis vom Amtsarzt bestätigt wurde, es seie alles verheilt... Bumm - Kündigung und Arbeitslos. Zwei weitere Spezialisten widerlegen die Aussage des Amtsarztes, da immer noch Splitter vorhanden wäre, eine weitere OP jedoch nicht viel bringen würde und sie daher zu einer Umschulung raten, was das Amt jedoch ablehnt und auf die Aussage des Amtsarztes beharrt und behauptet, er könne wieder arbeiten gehen. Tja das geht in seinem derzeitigen Beruf und nun wird schon seit Ewigkeiten darüber gestritten.... Und irgendwann wirds wohl auch H4 werden, wenn sich da nicht bald was ändert....

Wenns aber um die "faulen" Säcke geht, die einfach nur kein Bock haben zu Arbeiten und sichs auf Vater Staat gut gehen lassen, bin ich voll und ganz der Meinung des Threadstellers. Denen sollte ma richtig in Arsch getreten werden, denn so schwer wie es immer heißt, ist es gar nicht, ne neue Arbeitsstelle zu finden. Man muss nur wollen. Ich war letzten Februar auch 2 Monate arbeitslos. Doch in der Zeit hatte ich kaum Freizeit, Bewerbungen etc..... den ganzen lieben langen Tag und siehe da... ich hatte wieder was gefunden, wobei man noch anmerken sollte, dass ich frisch aus der Lehre kam und für frisch ausgelernte die Arbeitssuche im allgemeinen schwerer ist, als für Berufserfahrene Leute...

Zum anderen kommt noch, dass ich mich nun mit der Bundeswehr streiten musste, weil sie mich einziehen wollte:

Mich: Arbeitsvertrag, nebenberufl. Studium zum staatl. gepr. Techniker..... und wer sitzt daheim arbeitslos rum??? Sollen sie doch die Arbeitslosen jungen Leute zur Bundeswehr holen. Dann sind die wenigstens mal für 9 Monate versorgt und vllt. gefällts ihnen ja !? 

Glaub ich hab erstmal alles, was mir eben so im Kopf rumschwirrte...


----------



## AchtBit (28. Januar 2010)

axel25 schrieb:


> Äh, das erinnert zu stark an Nationalsozialismus und Kommunismus!


 
Naja, Kommunismus eher nicht. Das ist ein System der neuen Zeit und hat sich als nicht realisierbar erwiesen.

Nationalsozialismus gibts seit Menschengedenken und er holt die Menschen auch immer wieder ein.

Nur suchen sie halt verzweifelt nach einer Möglichkeit ihn so lange wie möglich hinaus zu zögern.

Dummerweise beginnt er immer mit einem Krieg oder einer Revolution. Mehr Auswege gibts letztendlich in einem freien System nicht.

Willst den Leuten helfen, brauchst irgendwann einen Krieg, um dir die entsprechenden Devisen zu besorgen.

Hilftst ihnen nicht tust du sie automatisch ausgrenzen und über kurz oder lang werden sie dir dafür den Kopf abschneiden.

Tja.... so ists nunmal in einer Welt wo nur einer die Macht besitzt, Heil King Buck


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Dass es übel aussieht, wenn wir das mal verlieren sollten, will ich garnicht bestreiten, aber die Wertschöpfung erfolgt eben durch tendenziell immer weniger Leute mit immer besserer Ausbildung. Und wir brauchen IMHO auch kein gigantisches Wirtschaftswachstum, viel wichtiger wäre ein etwas stetigeres bzw. nachhaltigeres, das sich nicht alle paar Jahre wieder in Luft auflöst.



Ich persönlich wäre für gar kein Wirtschaftswachstum (sondern Konstanz), in der heutigen Welt kann man den Lebensstandard wesentlich dauerhafter verbessern, wenn man statt einer Einnahmensteigerung eine Verringerung der Ausgaben, sprich der Verbräuche anstrebt.
aber wen interessiert schon, wofür ich bin. Oder was nachhaltig ist  





ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann hast du aber bestimmt schon viele Erfahrungen mit deutschen Gerichten gesammelt, um solche Behauptungen zu äußern. Es gibt genug Gerichtsurteile (sogar vorm BGH) die zu Gunsten von Hartz4-Empfängern entschieden wurden und das bei denen wohl nicht viel, bis gar kein Geld, zu holen ist dürfte auch für dich kein Geheimnis sein.



Den letzten Halbsatz kann ich ganz einordnen - und ja: Mir sind einige Erfahrungen mit deutschen Gerichten bekannt, die sich erst nach einer langen Durststrecke auszahlten. Das liegt imho auch im System und in unseren Mitmenschen begründet - die Leute, die es sich (genauer: Eine entsprechende Rechtsschutz) leisten können, klagen auch bei geringen Erfolgsaussichten, andere treiben absurde Forderungen durch x-Instanzen und natürlich wäre es da höchst zweifelshaft, wenn man pauschal allen die Anwaltskosten vorstreckt. Die Kehrseite der Medaille ist aber eben, dass Leute, die Anwaltskosten nicht vorstrecken können, ein ziemliches Problem haben.




> Gut Wissen sei da vorausgesetzt, da geb ich dir Recht, um sich aber dieses Wissen anzueignen ist nicht immer ein Hochschulabschluss nötig.



Das wollte ich auch nicht aussagen. Das Akademikerbeispiel bezog sich nur auf die Bürokratie. Da haben Leute mit höherem Bildungsabschluss i.d.R. den Vorteil, dass sie deutlich mehr Übung im Umgang mit z.T. sehr komplex formulierten Textren haben.
Von seinen Rechten muss man einfach nur wissen und im Prinzip ist gar keine Bildungsinstitution dafür zuständig, sie einem mitzuteilen, sondern das Amt. Problematisch wird das eben, wenn es um Regeln geht, die einen vor der Willkür desselben schützen sollen...



> Mal so nebenbei ... sind für dich alle mit einer Schulbildung unter diesem Niveau dumm? Ich hoffe doch sehr stark das das nicht der Fall ist,



Ist nicht der Fall, dazu kenne ich eindeutig zu viele intelligente Menschen ohne höhere Schulbildung (und zuviele dumme mit).
Wie gesagt: Es gibt zwangsläufig einen gewissen Zusammenhang zwischen dem gewählten Bildungsweg und der Übung mit gewissen Problemstellungen. D.h. nicht, dass es keine Hauptschüler gibt, die einen Versuchsaufbau genauso gut/schlecht durchplanen könnten wie ich - aber sie müssten eben Schritt für Schritt vorgehen (und auf viele Unterlagen zurückgreifen), was mühselig und zeitaufwendig ist.
Umgekehrt fasst sich jeder mit ner handwerklichen Lehre an den Kopf, wie ich verzweifelt versuche, aus einem Metallklotz einen Kühler zu basteln, der die geplante Form hat. "zu dumm" ist imho ein sehr relativer Ausdruck. (und zudem gibt es oft auch noch einen erheblichen Unterschied zwischen der Fähigkeit von jemandem, etwas zu durchdenken, seinem Wissen um diese Fähigkeit und seine Bereitschaft, sie einzusetzen. Hab das häufiger in Diskussionen/Überlegungen, dass Leute sehr überrascht feststellen, dass sie mit sehr wenig zusätzlichem Wissen in der Lage wären, ihre scheinbar/tatsächlich komplexen Fragen selbst zu beantworten, wenn sie ihrem eigenen Hirn mal etwas zutrauen würden)



> Auch das ist wahr, aber die Aussage das man die einfach so bekommt ("kriegt"), wurde weder von mir noch von nyso geäußert, also keine Wörter in andere Münder legen, die so nie gesagt wurden. Wenn das jedoch nur ein Zusatz zu unserer Aussage war, ist dieser berechtigt und hätte Erwähnung finden müssen.



Sieh es als Zusatz. Eure Schilderung erweckte zumindest bei mir den Eindruck, dass man sehr leicht drankäme. Imho ist das ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, denn so schlecht ist unser Rechtssystem dann doch nicht, dass sich jemand, der klar im Recht ist, große Sorgen darum machen muss, dass er nach einem Gerichtsverfahren schlechter dasteht, als vorher.
Das Problem liegt eben eher in der Zeit des Verfahrens selber.




> Oha, muss mal kurz schmunzeln, aber die Vorstellung das ein Hartz4-Empfänger zur Monatsmitte hin seine Wohnungseinrichtung zum Pfandhaus bringt ist doch sehr weit ausgeholt und klischeehaft, meinst du nicht?



Jemand, dem sein HartzIV (zu unrecht) gekürzt wurde, kann das imho durchaus passieren. (gibt Leute, denen es einfach aufgrund ihrer Unfähigkeit, zu haushalten, auch so passiert  )
Und wenns erstmal soweit ist, hat man eben ein Problem - Anwälte mögen ein "können sie mir helfen ich hab kein Geld" afaik nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Januar 2010)

So dann geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab...

Bin seit 26.1 mit meiner Lehre fertig (Groß- und Außenhändler). Mit bestehen der mündlichen Prüfung ist die Lehre abgeschlossen und man sitzt auf der Straße. Leider geht es der Wirtschaft so schlecht, das es moment fast keine Arbeitsplätze für meinen Beruf gibt.... 
Mein erster Schritt war auch die Agentur für Arbeit damit ich wenigstens Arbeitslosengeld bekomm... Der Laden war voll bis unters Dach.... Ich glaube alle die da drin waren wollen Arbeiten, ist zumindestens mein Eindruck gewesen, als ich in ihre Gesichter geschaut habe....

Will sagen: Arbeiten will ich (und andere auch), ist nur im Moment sehr schwer was zu bekommen......


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

Das wird auch die absolute Mehrheit sein, denn wer keine Lust zum Arbeiten hat, geht erst gar nicht zur Arbeitsagentur.
Du hättest Industriekaufmann werden sollen, die finden eher einen Job, weil die praktisch alle Kaufmännischen Job können.


----------



## Sash (28. Januar 2010)

ich kann nur die zahlen widerholen die ich schonmal gepostet hab: ca 7-8mill. echte arbeitslose, und echte 500.000 jobs. klar, einige finden schnell einen job, aber der großteil nicht. und ich kann es voll verstehen wenn jemand der eine super ausbildung hat nicht putzen oder pommes schütteln will. mir persöhnlich zb stinkt deutschland immer mehr, ob gez, politik, oder die legalisierung der sklaverei, aber family und hund halten mich hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Januar 2010)

In welchem Land siehst du denn deine Alternativen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ich kann nur die zahlen widerholen die ich schonmal gepostet hab: ca 7-8mill. echte arbeitslose, und echte 500.000 jobs. klar, einige finden schnell einen job, aber der großteil nicht. und ich kann es voll verstehen wenn jemand der eine super ausbildung hat nicht putzen oder pommes schütteln will.




Afaik gibt es gerade da kaum freie Stellen (bzw. In einer Branche mit sovielen Beschäftigten und so geringen Anforderungen gibt es natürlich zu jedem Zeitpunkt eine ganze Reihe von Stellen, wo gerade jemand gekündigt und noch niemand neues angefangen hat). Die Stellen, die schwer zu besetzen sind, benötigen afaik meistens Qualifikationen, bei denen man dummerweise mal ein bissl die Ausbildung weggespart hat...


----------



## Cop (29. Januar 2010)

naja, wenn ich mir so die stellenanzeigen anschaue, da werden Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue gesucht, die Jung sind, und das wissen von 40 jahren Berufserfahrung mitbringen, und dann noch Flexiebel(umschreibung für ausbeutung) sein sollen, und das für 7,50€
Und es werden gerne Englische Berufsbezeichnungen "gesucht" die keine sau kennt. ( selbst Personalchefs wurden mal im TV gefragt und wussten nicht was das alles ist!)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Januar 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Altenpflege werde ich nie machen.
> Selbst als Putze würde ich auch nicht Arbeiten.
> Ich habe nicht umsonst etwas gescheiteres gelernt, um dann später so ein rotz zumachen.




Bevor ich am Hungertuch nage, arbeite ich in so ziemlich jedem Job, wobei Altenpflege, so die Erfahrungen aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, nicht nur stressig, sondern auch sehr schön sein kann.

Büros putzen? Klingt zwar ********, aber wenn kein Geld da ist, warum nicht?


----------



## Cop (29. Januar 2010)

gegen Altenpflege ansich ist erstmal nichts einzuwenden, ist ein Lehrberuf, und wer sich dazu Berufen fühlt.

Aber: es ist nunmal so, das die Betreiber der Altenheime ( insbesonders große Caritative Träger) immer sagen, das die Kosten Explodieren, und deshalb würde es so Teuer sein, Richtig ist aber, das sie die Angestellten zu Hungerlöhnen dort verheizen, und das Geld als Gewinne einstreichen.
Die Personalkosten sind nur ein Bruchteil, und würden durch die Immensen Pflegekosten locker finaziert werden können.
Die große Kostenexplosion fand zu zeiten der einführung der Pflegekassen statt, denn ab dem Zeitpunkt konnte so richtig fett abgemolken werden.
Und ich finde es ein Unding einfach irgendwelche H4 enpfänger zu sowas zuverdonnern, nicht jeder ist geeignet so eine Arbeit am Menschen auch zu machen, oder möchtet ihr von einem unmotivierten Zwangsarbeiter betreut werden?

Schaut euch nurmal die Fetten PKWs von Leitern eines Pflege/Alten Heimes an !


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (29. Januar 2010)

Das man in der Altenpflege, wie in beinahe jedem anderen sozialen, pädagogischen Beruf nicht viel verdient ist Fakt und komplett verkehrt.
Eigentlich sollten das hochangesehene, gut bezahlte Jobs sein.
Sie sind leider weder gesellschaftlich hoch angesehen, noch sind sie gut bezahlt.

Das der Leiter des Altersheims einen teuren Wagen vor der Tür stehen hat ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches.
Erstens lassen sich Firmenwagen sehr gut abschreiben, zweitens hat der Leiter eine gehobene Position.

Ohne wirtschaftliche Vorteile für Personen in gehobenen Positionen würde auch kein Mensch ein Altersheim leiten.
Letztendlich ist das, natürlich stark eingegrenzt, ja auch nur ein Betrieb wie jeder andere.
Lieber einen guten Firmenwagen für einen qualifizierten Leiter, als keinen Firmenwagen für einen unqualifizierten Leiter.

Das dazwischen keine Interdependenzen bestehen ist mir schon klar 
Aber vom Prinzip her ist es nicht falsch.
Das die Mitarbeiter mehr verdienen sollten steht natürlich auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


Mfg
JMF


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Januar 2010)

Folgendes für jeden der Steuern zahlt wird es nicht weniger Steuern geben wenn es keine Hartz empfänger mehr gibt.Das ist mit Aberglaube gleichzusetzen.Wir verdienen immer noch das gleiche danach und es ändert sich nichts.


----------



## nyso (29. Januar 2010)

ALG II-Empfänger sind doch auch Teil der Wertschöpfungskette, des Bruttoinlandsprudukts. Sie zahlen genauso Steuern wie alle anderen Bürger auch. Nur die Lohnsteuer usw. die aufs Einkommen angerechnet werden entfallen. Aber MwSt. und alle anderen Steuern fallen doch weiterhin an. 
Und was manche glauben, das das Geld was ALG II-Empfänger bekommen verloren geht ist doch auch Unsinn. Es wird doch wieder ausgegeben, z.B. bei Aldi. Da fällt MwSt. an, Aldi zahlt Gewerbesteuern usw. Deswegen passt die Bezeichnung Transferleistung auch exakt. Jeder Cent kommt wieder im Finanzamt an

Viel "teurer" dagegen ist es für den Staat, wenn einige wenige Leute unmengen Geld auf Konten bunkern. Dieses Geld ist für den Staat quasi verloren und bringt nur dem Besitzer und der Bank etwas, nämlich Zinsen. Von diesen Gewinnen sieht der Staat aber so gut wie gar nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Januar 2010)

Besonders wenn diese Gelder im Ausland angelegt werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (29. Januar 2010)

Es geht doch einfach nur darum das sich Leute die arbeiten gehen andere leute nerven das sie arbeiten gehen.Und Hartz empfänger als schmarotzer ansehen.Dann tut es nir leid für die Leute das die nicht ihren richtigen Beruf gewählt haben.Ist wie bei den meisten Studenten die sollen ruhig zahlen da diese es ja mit ihren Beruf den sie später ausüben wollen ernst meinen.Nur ist das nicht Realität, diese Leute wollen nichtmahl das was sie angeben, sondern nur Geld verdienen.Ist halt fail, interessiert doch keinen wer für was zugelassen wird solange er es nicht ernst meint.Das ist viel schlimmer.


----------



## Wolf78 (29. Januar 2010)

Also ,da will ich auch mal was sagen.

Ich selber Arbeite als LKW Fahrer ,reiß mir den Arsch auf von früh bis Spät . Verdiene somit unser Geld . Wir sind eine 3 Köpfige Familie ( Tochter 8 Jahre und Sohn 2 Jahre + Frau ). Meine Frau bezieht Leistungen der Argre ,da es fast unmöglich scheint ,eine Arbeit als Frau mit Kindern zu bekommen .
Das schlimme ist auch noch ,durch unsere BG (Bedarfsgemeinschaft ) wird mein Geld angerechnet + Kindergeld .
Ich bin kein Großverdiener und das Geld reicht vorne und hinten nicht . Hab ich 50 Euro zu viel ,zahle ich diese nächsten Monat an die Arge zurück.

- Bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm schüren - für Familien mit Kindern wo einer Verdient ist es sehr schwer-

Wenn ich aber alleine währe und keinerlei Ansprüche hätte ,könnte ich mir vorstellen das man zufrieden leben könnte mit ALG II . 


Ps: Wenn mal ein " K " in einem Wort fehlt ,bitte entschuldigt es ist defekt.


----------



## 8800 GT (30. Januar 2010)

Wolf78 schrieb:


> Also ,da will ich auch mal was sagen.
> 
> Ich selber Arbeite als LKW Fahrer ,reiß mir den Arsch auf von früh bis Spät . Verdiene somit unser Geld . Wir sind eine 3 Köpfige Familie ( Tochter 8 Jahre und Sohn 2 Jahre + Frau ). Meine Frau bezieht Leistungen der Argre ,da es fast unmöglich scheint ,eine Arbeit als Frau mit Kindern zu bekommen .
> Das schlimme ist auch noch ,durch unsere BG (Bedarfsgemeinschaft ) wird mein Geld angerechnet + Kindergeld .
> ...


Dein Rechner schaut aber ganz gut aus


----------



## Cop (30. Januar 2010)

Wolf78 schrieb:


> Also ,da will ich auch mal was sagen.
> 
> Ich selber Arbeite als LKW Fahrer ,reiß mir den Arsch auf von früh bis Spät . Verdiene somit unser Geld . Wir sind eine 3 Köpfige Familie ( Tochter 8 Jahre und Sohn 2 Jahre + Frau ). Meine Frau bezieht Leistungen der Argre ,da es fast unmöglich scheint ,eine Arbeit als Frau mit Kindern zu bekommen .
> Das schlimme ist auch noch ,durch unsere BG (Bedarfsgemeinschaft ) wird mein Geld angerechnet + Kindergeld .
> ...




Also anhand deiner Sig scheint bei euch keiner zu Hungern!

Aber irgendwie komme ich mit der Geschichte von dir nicht klar.
Ist sie nun dein Frau, dann währe es ja H4 als aufstocker, und somit würde da nichts angerechnet werden.
Oder ist es deine lebensgefärtin und nicht verheiratet?
Dann ist es so, das sie und die Kinder H4 bekommen, und weil ihr eheänlich zusammenlebt, werdet ihr als BG veranschlagt.
Da solltest du dann mal überlegen ob es sinn macht zu Heiraten, weil dann würdet ihr besser dastehen.
Einfach mal Rechnen, Lohn + H4 der Frau (mit Kindern) -Kindergeld usw oder kein H4, der Volle Lohn ( mach auch steuerlich was bei den abzügen) + Kindergeld + Kindergeld 2, + evtl. Mietzuschüsse usw !


----------



## Wolf78 (30. Januar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> Also anhand deiner Sig scheint bei euch keiner zu Hungern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>> Denn Rechner habe ich mir nach und nach zusammengebaut und  recht günstig eingekauft - nein Hungern müssen wir nicht  <<

>> Wir sind nicht verheiratet ,leben zusammen <<<

>> Heiraten ??? währe ne Möglichkeit ,hatte ich aber nicht geplant. 

Wie würde es Berechnet werden wenn wir verheiratet währen ? Würden da meine Einkünfte nicht mit eingerechnet werden ?
kennst Du dich mit H4 gut aus ,habe nämlich nur Probleme mit der Arge . 

Ich kann manche verstehen wenn sie sagen ,,da bleib ich lieber zu Hause" ,da ich als Arbeitender nur Rennereien habe .
Aber ich Arbeite gerne ,auch Wenns Geld nicht die Welt ist . 
Durch meine damalige Arbeit als Fernfahrer hätte ich ALG 1 Anspruch auf 850 Euro ,jetzt gehe ich Arbeiten für 950 Euro ,dazu kommen Fahrtkosten von täglicher Fahrt zur Arbeit hin/Rück ca. 65 km täglich (bin aber jeden Abend bei Familie ).


----------



## JePe (30. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> ALG II-Empfänger sind doch auch Teil der Wertschöpfungskette, des Bruttoinlandsprudukts. Sie zahlen genauso Steuern wie alle anderen Bürger auch. Nur die Lohnsteuer usw. die aufs Einkommen angerechnet werden entfallen. Aber MwSt. und alle anderen Steuern fallen doch weiterhin an.
> Und was manche glauben, das das Geld was ALG II-Empfänger bekommen verloren geht ist doch auch Unsinn. Es wird doch wieder ausgegeben, z.B. bei Aldi. Da fällt MwSt. an, Aldi zahlt Gewerbesteuern usw. Deswegen passt die Bezeichnung Transferleistung auch exakt. Jeder Cent kommt wieder im Finanzamt an



Zahlen Steuern - nun ja. Ich wuerde es eher so formulieren: ein Teil des nicht selbst erarbeiteten Einkommens wird ueber (in)direkte Steuern wieder zurueckgefuehrt. Das ist keine wertende Aussage, beschreibt aber den Ist-Zustand deutlich besser. Jeder Cent kommt wieder beim Finanzamt an - Unsinn. Und an der "Wertschoepfungskette" partizipiert man ausschliesslich als Verbraucher.


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

Außerdem ist das Zahlen von Steuern keine Wertschöpfung, auch wenn diese Leute natürlich Produkte nachfragen und somit doch irgendwie dazu beitragen, dass Wertschöpfung stattfinden kann.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Ganz nebenbei sichern diese Leute Arbeitsplätze, schon mal daran gedacht? Wir haben ca. 8 Millionen Bedürftige in Dt. also 10% der gesamten Bevölkerung. Wenn diese Personen auf einmal weg wären bzw. nicht mehr Nachfragen würden, würde dass das Bruttoinlandsprodukt schwächen und viele Arbeitsplätze gefährden.
Und indem man Hartz 4 erhöht, kann man sogar den Binnenhandel erhöhen. Die wenigsten Hartz 4 Empfänger können das Geld nämlich sparen, es wird meist gleich wieder ausgegeben. Wenn man allerdings Besserverdienenden und Reichen Steuern erlässt weiß man wo das Geld landet. Auf deren Konten, wo es Jahrelang geparkt wird, also dem Wirtschaftskreislauf entzogen wird.
Somit zählen sie für mich definitiv zur Wertschöpfungskette! Sie sind Teil der Bevölkerung, müssen ihre Bedürfnisse decken und Produkte/Dienstleistungen nachfragen. Selbst wenn sie weniger Steuern zahlen müssen.


----------



## Sash (30. Januar 2010)

jo mein reden. deshalb bin ich für ein bürgergeld, bedinungslos. im 21jh. bei all der technik gibt es halt nicht genug arbeit für alle. wie gesagt, 500k auf 7-8mil... und man darf keinen bestrafen, dafür das er pech hatte. aber mit nem bürgergeld, ohne den ganzen verwaltungsaufwand der für h4 usw betrieben wird, kurbeln wir die wirtschaft an. über die höhe müßte man noch streiten.. 1500€ oder so, und jeder der einen job hat bekommt einen aufschlag damit sich das arbeiten voll lohnt. ausser man verdient mehr als genug..


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Mit solch einem Bürgergeld würde man aber verdammt vielen Geringverdienern einen guten Grund geben, zu kündigen^^ Wieso sollten sie dann noch arbeiten?

Damit machst du die Wirtschaft komplett kaputt....


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Ganz nebenbei sichern diese Leute Arbeitsplätze, schon mal daran gedacht? Wir haben ca. 8 Millionen Bedürftige in Dt. also 10% der gesamten Bevölkerung. Wenn diese Personen auf einmal weg wären bzw. nicht mehr Nachfragen würden, würde dass das Bruttoinlandsprodukt schwächen und viele Arbeitsplätze gefährden.
> Und indem man Hartz 4 erhöht, kann man sogar den Binnenhandel erhöhen. Die wenigsten Hartz 4 Empfänger können das Geld nämlich sparen, es wird meist gleich wieder ausgegeben. Wenn man allerdings Besserverdienenden und Reichen Steuern erlässt weiß man wo das Geld landet. Auf deren Konten, wo es Jahrelang geparkt wird, also dem Wirtschaftskreislauf entzogen wird.
> Somit zählen sie für mich definitiv zur Wertschöpfungskette! Sie sind Teil der Bevölkerung, müssen ihre Bedürfnisse decken und Produkte/Dienstleistungen nachfragen. Selbst wenn sie weniger Steuern zahlen müssen.


Was anderes habe ich nie behauptet, aber Wertschöpfung bedeutet aus einem Gut ein anderes Gut zu machen, dass mehr Geld wert ist.



Sash schrieb:


> jo mein reden. deshalb bin ich für ein bürgergeld, bedinungslos. im 21jh. bei all der technik gibt es halt nicht genug arbeit für alle. wie gesagt, 500k auf 7-8mil... und man darf keinen bestrafen, dafür das er pech hatte. aber mit nem bürgergeld, ohne den ganzen verwaltungsaufwand der für h4 usw betrieben wird, kurbeln wir die wirtschaft an. über die höhe müßte man noch streiten.. 1500€ oder so, und jeder der einen job hat bekommt einen aufschlag damit sich das arbeiten voll lohnt. ausser man verdient mehr als genug..


Das einzige was man mit solchen Aktionen erreicht ist doch eine Inflation, die den Großteil auffrist und selbst wenn es funktionieren würde, würde niemand mehr die Arbeit im unteren Lohnbereich machen. Ansonsten bin ich gespannt, wie du das finanzieren willst.


----------



## Sash (30. Januar 2010)

ne, da das geld angerechnet wird. irgendwie.. bsp 1500€ bürgergeld, er verdient 1000€ nette, dann bekommt er 1900€ oder so. 400€ wären doch grund genug. und das beste, jegliche sklavenfirmen die viel zu wenig bezahlen für drecksarbeit verlieren so und müssen ihren lohn raufschrauben, da diese "sklaven" dann wirklich nicht mehr dem nachkommen müssen. am anfang wäre das für die wirtschaft vielleicht nicht so vorteilhaft, aber nach 1-2j würde sich das einpendeln, da ja auch die kaufkraft höher ist und die wirtschaft nach oben geht. die firmen würden automatisch mehr lohn zahlen um ihre arbeiter zu halten. aber firmen wie zb opel würde ich nicht mehr unterstützen, all die milliarden die da reinflossen hätte man lieber direkt an den arbeitern verteilen sollen. der stärkere überlebt halt, aber der normale arbeitnehmer würde so nicht mehr drunter leiden und der rest regelt sich schon..


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Sowas ist bis dato unfinanzierbar, gerade jetzt nach der Wirtschaftskrise. Wenn dann könnte man sowas im nächsten Aufschwung machen. Allerdings wird es nicht funktionieren......
Die Politiker sind ja schon zu blöd das Gesundheitssystem ordentlich hinzubekommen, wie sollen sie dann DIESE Mammutaufgabe lösen???


----------



## Sash (30. Januar 2010)

also bleiben die 8mille weiter auf der strecke und vegitieren vor sich hin. die 2 klassengesellschaft geht weiter auseinander.. wofür werden denn die politiker so gut bezahlt?


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ne, da das geld angerechnet wird. irgendwie.. bsp 1500€ bürgergeld, er verdient 1000€ nette, dann bekommt er 1900€ oder so. 400€ wären doch grund genug. und das beste, jegliche sklavenfirmen die viel zu wenig bezahlen für drecksarbeit verlieren so und müssen ihren lohn raufschrauben, da diese "sklaven" dann wirklich nicht mehr dem nachkommen müssen. am anfang wäre das für die wirtschaft vielleicht nicht so vorteilhaft, aber nach 1-2j würde sich das einpendeln, da ja auch die kaufkraft höher ist und die wirtschaft nach oben geht. die firmen würden automatisch mehr lohn zahlen um ihre arbeiter zu halten. aber firmen wie zb opel würde ich nicht mehr unterstützen, all die milliarden die da reinflossen hätte man lieber direkt an den arbeitern verteilen sollen. der stärkere überlebt halt, aber der normale arbeitnehmer würde so nicht mehr drunter leiden und der rest regelt sich schon..


Richtig, die anschließende Infaltion würde dafür sorgen, dass sich das alles wieder einpendelt. Denn wenn jeder plötzlich mehr Geld hat, steigen die Preise entsprechend und wir sind wieder beim aktuellen Stand.
Außerdem würden die Leute, nachdem sie nun mehr Geld hätten, plötzlich auch mit dem Sparen anfangen, womit die ganze Sache ebenfalls zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.

Und was Opel angeht, da ist afaik relativ wenig geld geflossen bzw. wurde zurückgezahlt.



Sash schrieb:


> also bleiben die 8mille weiter auf der strecke und vegitieren vor sich hin. die 2 klassengesellschaft geht weiter auseinander.. wofür werden denn die politiker so gut bezahlt?


So gut werden die eigentlich garnicht bezahlt, in der Wirtschaft gibt es viel mehr zu verdienen. Und DIE Lösung ist ein Grundeinkommen eben auch nicht.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Wenn sich die Politiker jetzt an dieses Bürgergeld rantrauen würden, würde die gesamte Wirtschaft um 5-10% einbrechen, da bin ich mir sicher. Das nach dem letzten Jahr, wo die Firmen erstmal wieder ihre Geldreserven aufbauen müssen, damit kann man der Wirtschaft das Genick brechen.


----------



## Wolf78 (30. Januar 2010)

Ich arbeite seit 4 Jahren bei einer Zeitarbeit für eine große Firma ,für die hälfte was dort verdient wird ( aber die Arbeit ist die selbe ). 

Seit Jahren kämpfe ich in dieser Firma fest eingestellt zu werden,bisher ohne erfolg.

Ein System muss her wo ich nicht noch bestrafft werde das ich Arbeiten gehe .

Es kann nicht sein das ich mehr Rennereien habe als einer der zu Hause hockt und nix für sein Geld tut .

Ich selber bin sehr hoch qualifiziert ,was mir bisher aber nichts gebracht hat .  Ich Fahre seit Jahren LKW habe Staplerschein ,Kranschein , Baumaschinen Schein ,ADR-Schein mit Sprengstoff Zusatz .
Bewerbe ich mich mit dieser Qualifikation ,bekomme ich meist nur Ablehnung oder ein noch miesere Lohnangebote wie ich jetzt habe .
Ist das noch gerecht ??


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

Das die dich nicht fest einstellen ist doch klar, dann kostest du mehr. So einfach ist das leider


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Politiker jetzt an dieses Bürgergeld rantrauen würden, würde die gesamte Wirtschaft um 5-10% einbrechen, da bin ich mir sicher. Das nach dem letzten Jahr, wo die Firmen erstmal wieder ihre Geldreserven aufbauen müssen, damit kann man der Wirtschaft das Genick brechen.


 
Erwartest du etwa wirklich, dass firmengelenkte Unios- und FDP Politiker sich für das Bürgergeld stark machen? 
Was die FDP für ihre Klientel tut, hat man beim Hotelgewerbe gesehen. 



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite seit 4 Jahren bei einer Zeitarbeit für eine große Firma ,für die hälfte was dort verdient wird ( aber die Arbeit ist die selbe ).


 
Das ist leider heute üblich. 



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Seit Jahren kämpfe ich in dieser Firma fest eingestellt zu werden,bisher ohne erfolg.


 
Die Firma wäre auch schön blöd dich fest einzustellen, denn dann würdest du teurer werden und sie müssten dich sofort entlassen.  



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Ein System muss her wo ich nicht noch bestrafft werde das ich Arbeiten gehe .


 
Das ist das Problem. Die Leute werden von den Firmen dahingehend erpresst, dass sie für weniger Geld die gleiche Arbeit machen sollen, sonst kommt der große Kahlschlag. 
Die Globalisierung hat den Arbeitnehmer abhängiger gemacht, er ist leichter ersetzbar und das ganze ist austauschbar geworden, länderübergreifend.
Dagegen kann man wohl nichts mehr machen.



Wolf78 schrieb:


> Ich selber bin sehr hoch qualifiziert ,was mir bisher aber nichts gebracht hat . Ich Fahre seit Jahren LKW habe Staplerschein ,Kranschein , Baumaschinen Schein ,ADR-Schein mit Sprengstoff Zusatz .
> Bewerbe ich mich mit dieser Qualifikation ,bekomme ich meist nur Ablehnung oder ein noch miesere Lohnangebote wie ich jetzt habe .
> Ist das noch gerecht ??


 
Mehr als bewerben kannst du nicht machen, aber das Niveau sinkt überall, was den Verdienst angeht, nur wenige profitieren davon.
Vielleicht hast du ja mal Glück oder du musst halt überall schauen, nicht nur regional begrenzt.


----------



## Malkav85 (30. Januar 2010)

Schade ist, das die Firmen allgemein nicht erkennen, wenn der Arbeiter mehr Netto/Gehalt im Portmonee hat, kann er auch mehr ausgeben. Ergo wird mehr gekauft und somit der Gewinn wieder angekurbelt.

Da sich aber beim Geld meist jeder selbst der Nächste ist, ist mein Gedanke so utopisch wie der Wunsch, das Windows mal ohne Bluescreens auskommt


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erwartest du etwa wirklich, dass firmengelenkte Unios- und FDP Politiker sich für das Bürgergeld stark machen?



Das wird wohl nie passieren^^ Vielleicht in einer Koalition aus SPD/Die Linke/Die Grünen?^^

Jetzt wo Lafontaine weg ist, sollte einer Koalition der drei doch kaum was im weg stehen. Bis auf die Idiologie vielleicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Lafontaine weg ist, sollte einer Koalition der drei doch kaum was im weg stehen. Bis auf die Idiologie vielleicht.


 
Das denke ich auch. Der Weg ist frei für Rot/Rot/Grün und schon bei der NRW Wahl wird das die Marschroute sein.


----------



## Sash (30. Januar 2010)

ich hatte schon verdammt lange keinen blue screen mehr, also sollte sowas auch möglich sein. 

erscheint einem h4ler eine fee, sie sagt er habe einen wunsch frei:
ok sagt er, deutschland solle ein bürgergeld einführen mit einem fairen system was keinen bestraft und wo es allen besser geht.
meint doch glatt die fee das ginge nicht, das wäre zuviel..
ok, dann lass ms einen patch rausbringen das windows nie wieder abstürzt bzw einen blue screen bekommt...
sagt die fee: ok, lass nochmal über das übergeld reden...


----------



## Väinämöinen (30. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Der Weg ist frei für Rot/Rot/Grün und schon bei der NRW Wahl wird das die Marschroute sein.


Keine Chance. Irgendwoanders ist das sicherlich möglich, aber nicht in NRW. Guck dir doch mal den ihr Programm an, das sind kommunistische Hardliner. Den Anfang wird es irgendwo im Osten geben, wo die Linken bei weitem vernünftiger sind.


----------



## nyso (30. Januar 2010)

In Berlin haben wir ja schon Rot/Rot wenn ich mich nicht irre, oder? Auch wenn es bloß der Senat ist^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Januar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> ne, da das geld angerechnet wird. irgendwie.. bsp 1500€ bürgergeld, er verdient 1000€ nette, dann bekommt er 1900€ oder so. 400€ wären doch grund genug. und das beste, jegliche sklavenfirmen die viel zu wenig bezahlen für drecksarbeit verlieren so und müssen ihren lohn raufschrauben, da diese "sklaven" dann wirklich nicht mehr dem nachkommen müssen. am anfang wäre das für die wirtschaft vielleicht nicht so vorteilhaft, aber nach 1-2j würde sich das einpendeln, da ja auch die kaufkraft höher ist und die wirtschaft nach oben geht. die firmen würden automatisch mehr lohn zahlen um ihre arbeiter zu halten. aber firmen wie zb opel würde ich nicht mehr unterstützen, all die milliarden die da reinflossen hätte man lieber direkt an den arbeitern verteilen sollen. der stärkere überlebt halt, aber der normale arbeitnehmer würde so nicht mehr drunter leiden und der rest regelt sich schon..



Du vergisst eine ganz kleine winzige Unbedeutendheit:
Die Welt

Es herrscht bekanntermaßen Globalisierung und das Geld, dass in deinem Schema zusätzlich ausgegeben wird, landet mitnichten nur bei der deutschen Wirtschaft - erhebliche Teile davon werden ins Ausland fließen. Am Ende steht Deutschland zu z.B. Frankreich im gleichen Verhältniss, wie heute zu China: Geld fließt ab, billige Verbrauchsgegenstände kommen rein. Sind die verbraucht, hatt China immer noch Geld, mit dem man arbeiten kann und Deutschland hat unterm Strich weniger.
Dein Vorschlag (der weniger einem Bürgergeld/bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen entspricht, als einer negativen Einkommenssteuer mit Grundsicherung) kann nur in einem geschlossenen System funktionieren.

Bezüglich der daraus resultierenden Inflation:
Das Endergebniss würde sich nicht auf dem Niveau von heute einpendeln. Zwar steigt der Lohnkostenanteil der Preise in gleichem Maße, wie die Löhne - aber die Rohstoffkosten steigen nicht. Das führt unterm Strich zu einem effektiv leicht gestiegenem Einkommen.
Es führt aber auch dazu, dass die Löhne einen wesentlich größeren Teil der Herstellerungskosten ausmachen, worauf Unternehmen bekanntermaßen damit reagieren, dass sie das Arbeitsaufkommen minimieren, wärend sie sich einen Dreck um den Rohstoffverbrauch kümmern. Dadurch hat man mehr Arbeitslose und mehr Verschwendung - wohl so ziemlich das letzte, was man gebrauchen kann.
Was imho Not tut, ist genau das Gegenteil: Arbeit muss wesentlich billiger werden im Vergleich zum Verbrauch von Rohstoffen. Maßnahmen hierfür, die sozialverträglich sind, wäre z.B. eine Abschaffung/Reduzierung der Lohnsteuer und Lohnenebenkosten, die über z.B. Ökosteuer (ausgeweitet auf alle Energieträger), Mehrwertssteuer (im Gegenzug muss man die Grundsicherung vermutlich anheben) und die Emissionslizenzen gegenfinanziert wird. (+Luxussteuer nach skandinavischem Vorbild und Vermögenssteuer zwecks Sozialausgleich)
Aber auch das lässt sich ohne Schutzzölle nur geringem Umfange umsetzen..
(Immerhin würde es zu einer zukunftstauglichen Wirtschaftslandschaft führen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Keine Chance. Irgendwoanders ist das sicherlich möglich, aber nicht in NRW. Guck dir doch mal den ihr Programm an, das sind kommunistische Hardliner. Den Anfang wird es irgendwo im Osten geben, wo die Linken bei weitem vernünftiger sind.


 
Das ist für mich eben nicht sicher, wenn ich so sehe, was für ein Unsinn die CDU in NRW so macht. KLICK
Interessant wird es eben, wenn es wirklich für rot/rot/grün reichen könnte, dann dampfen die Köpfe, davon bin ich überzeugt.


----------



## JePe (31. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Erwartest du etwa wirklich, dass firmengelenkte Unios- und FDP Politiker sich für das Bürgergeld stark machen?



Das Buergergeld -das ich ablehne- ist in der Bundesrepublik erstmalig und bis heute von der ... wie hiess sie doch gleich ... FDP gefordert worden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was die FDP für ihre Klientel tut, hat man beim Hotelgewerbe gesehen.



Ja, hat man.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist leider heute üblich.



Der Anteil an Arbeitsverhaeltnissen auf Basis von Arbeitnehmerueberlassung liegt unter zwei Prozent. "Ueblich" wuerde ich doch etwas anders definieren.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem. Die Leute werden von den Firmen dahingehend erpresst, dass sie für weniger Geld die gleiche Arbeit machen sollen, sonst kommt der große Kahlschlag.



Das ist fallweise sicher richtig und zu verurteilen. Fallweise wuerde aber eben tatsaechlich der Kahlschlag kommen - und zwar in Person des Insolvenzverwalters. Ist das besser?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Globalisierung hat den Arbeitnehmer abhängiger gemacht, er ist leichter ersetzbar und das ganze ist austauschbar geworden, länderübergreifend.
> Dagegen kann man wohl nichts mehr machen.



Ach so. Die Globalisierung ist schuld.

Globalisierung - ist, wenn ein finnischer Handyhersteller eine Fabrik in Bochum anstatt in Helsinki baut. Seltsamerweise wogte da keine Welle der sozialromantischen Entruestung durchs Land? Globalisierung gibt es, seit der erste Urmensch mit einem Sack Kartoffeln ins Nachbardorf gezogen ist, um ihn dort gegen ein Kilo Fleisch zu tauschen. Du moechtest nicht in einer nichtglobalisierten Welt leben. Was nicht heisst, das man Globalisierung nicht gestalten muss. Aber eben gestalten, anstatt populistische Parolen zu groehlen und sie zu verdammen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Weg ist frei für Rot/Rot/Grün und schon bei der NRW Wahl wird das die Marschroute sein.



Ich rate mal: Du kommst nicht aus NRW.

Ich schon. Vertrau mir: die Kasperle, die ein Recht auf Rausch fordern und neben Schulnoten auch den Verfassungsschutz (ein Schelm, wer da egoistische Motive vermutet) abschaffen wollen, werden die verdiente Klatsche bekommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eben nicht sicher, wenn ich so sehe, was für ein Unsinn die CDU in NRW so macht. KLICK



Auf Bundesebene plant Schwarz-Gelb gerade, 5 Milliarden (also fast 1/3 der Zuschüsse) bei den Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen für Arbeitslose einzusparen. 
(ob da wer verpennt hat, dass die ganzen neuen Kohlekraftwerke, denen man ohne viel Aufhebens Baugenehmigungen erteilt haben, Importkohle verwenden statt den Ex-Bergbaulern neue Arbeit zu verschaffen?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf Bundesebene plant Schwarz-Gelb gerade, 5 Milliarden (also fast 1/3 der Zuschüsse) bei den Weiterbildungsmaßnahmen für Arbeitslose einzusparen.


 
Irgendwo muss das Geld ja herkommen, dass man dem Hotelgewerbe durch Steuererlässen geschenkt hat. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (ob da wer verpennt hat, dass die ganzen neuen Kohlekraftwerke, denen man ohne viel Aufhebens Baugenehmigungen erteilt haben, Importkohle verwenden statt den Ex-Bergbaulern neue Arbeit zu verschaffen?)


 
Und wenn ein neues Kohlekraftwerk gebaut wird, dann ist es gleich 5 Mal größer und verursacht 20 Mal soviel CO². Super Rechnung.  

Aber warte mal ab, die Atomkraft wird gerade wiedergeboren. 
Obwohl wir seit 2001 über den Strompreis schon deren Verschrottung bezahlen.
Und man weiß über die Endlagerung jetzt noch genauso viel wie 2001. 
Nämlich nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

Immerhin wissen jetzt alle, dass die Auswahl von "End"lagern nicht nach wissenschaftlichen Kriterien erfolgt, sondern z.B. nach dem Einkommen der Einwohner in der Region und dass sie nicht überwacht, sondern von going-to-be Kanzlerinnen verheimlicht werden. Das wussten 2001 nur Eingeweihte.
Aber hey - damals hat man ja auch noch erzählt, Atomkonzerne wären ehrlich und würden unter Kontrolle stellen, selbige haben von sich behauptet, die sie würden sich an Verträge halten,... 

(jetzt aber zurück zu HartzIV, "zurück zum Atom" ist ein anderes Thema - und da haben wir Profis, die sich drum kümmern)


----------



## Cop (1. Februar 2010)

nun soll ja "Hartz 4" abgeschaft werden, bzw. umbenannt!


----------



## Poulton (1. Februar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> nun soll ja "Hartz 4" abgeschaft werden, bzw. umbenannt!


Quelle?


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

supi. ob ich nun sage ich bekomm hartz4, das is peinlich, oder ich sage ich bekomm müller1, das is.........


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Februar 2010)

Naja, die Leyen halt... Wortklauberei: Von der Leyen möchte "Hartz IV" abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Politik

Ich mein, jetzt ist es statt der Ursachenbehandlung nichtmal mehr eine Symptombehandlung, sondern nur ein lustiges Schildchen, was vor die Symptome gehängt wird 

EDIT: Irgendwie wird mir hier gerade eine Parallele zu ihrem Stopschild klar... :o)


----------



## Wolf78 (1. Februar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> nun soll ja "Hartz 4" abgeschaft werden, bzw. umbenannt!





Es wird immer viel geredet ,aber abgeschafft ??? Glaub ich nicht. Es muss einfach nur verbessert werden.

Z.Bsp : Ich würde es so machen --> Eine gelernte Person (Männlich und Single ) hat seit 5 Jahren keinerlei Arbeit angenommen oder gesucht ,sofort 50 % weniger Geld mit Vorankündigung . Danach aller 3 Monate 10% weniger ( nicht gemeint sind die Unterkunftskosten ). 

Trinkergeld sofort abschaffen!! Schließlich bekomme ich ja auch kein Zigarettengeld .

Bei single Frauen ähnlich wie oben ,allerdings würde ich die Wirtschaftslage berücksichtigen,da Frauen häufig schlechter Arbeit finden. Doch müssen viel strengere Prüfung Prüfungen erfolgen ob sie gunug Eigeninitiative aufbringen.

Bei Familien mit Kindern ,fällt mir nix ein .

Das sind nur Beispiele . Ich möchte damit keinen zu nahe treten oder kränken in seiner Ehre .


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

tust du aber du clown. die zahlen nicht gelesen die ich hier gepostet hab die du auch woanders nachlesen kannst? 500.000 jobs auf über 7mill. arbeitslose. es gibt schon lange nicht mehr genug arbeit für alle. wach mal aus deiner traumwelt auf. du kannst jemanden dafür nicht bestrafen, es ist an der zeit einzusehen das es normal ist wenn nicht jeder eine arbeit bekommt und das diese trotzdem leben wollen.


----------



## Wolf78 (1. Februar 2010)

Sash schrieb:


> tust du aber du clown. die zahlen nicht gelesen die ich hier gepostet hab die du auch woanders nachlesen kannst? 500.000 jobs auf über 7mill. arbeitslose. es gibt schon lange nicht mehr genug arbeit für alle. wach mal aus deiner traumwelt auf. du kannst jemanden dafür nicht bestrafen, es ist an der zeit einzusehen das es normal ist wenn nicht jeder eine arbeit bekommt und das diese trotzdem leben wollen.



Danke für den clown  !!! 

Es gibt aber genug die können aber nicht wollen . Die waren auch gemeint damit .
Z.Bsp . Könnten doch H4 Empfänger ( die nicht Arbeiten wollen ) ,Winterdienst in den Städten machen, oder ??  

Es gibt immer Arbeiten zu tun . Schließlich bekommen die ja auch Geld vom Staat .


----------



## nyso (1. Februar 2010)

Wird doch schon längst gemacht! Bei uns in der Stadt müssen die Langzeitarbeitslosen sämtliche Drecksarbeiten machen. Vom Unkraut jäten in den Parks über Müll sammeln bis hin zum Holz schlagen(welches die Stadt dann verkauft, so viel zum Allgemeinwohl). Und dafür gibt es die "tolle" Aufwandsäntschädigung namens 1€-Job.


----------



## Poulton (1. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Stadt müssen die Langzeitarbeitslosen sämtliche Drecksarbeiten machen.


Wir müssen langsam mal davon abkommen, das man für alles studierte und am besten noch verbeamtete oder nach Tarif des öffentlichen Dienst bezahlte Personen braucht. Gerade bei Tätigkeiten wie du sie aufgeführt hast(nagut, Bäume fällen sollte man lieber Leuten überlassen die wissen was sie da machen und auch entsprechende Arbeitsschutzkleidung haben).



> (welches die Stadt dann verkauft, so viel zum Allgemeinwohl)


Was ist am Verkauf auszusetzen?


----------



## Wolf78 (1. Februar 2010)

Nur mal ein Bsp aus Bekanntenkreis . Eine Person bekommt eine Arbeit vermittelt und tritt diese auch an . 1 Woche Später liegt ein rankenschein auf dem Tisch des Chefs 3 Wochen krank . Der Chef drückt ein Auge zu und kündigt  nicht . Weitere 2 Wochen vergehen wieder ein Krankenschein --> 2 Wochen krank . Chef kündigt !!!

Arbeitslos 3 Monate .

Neue Arbeitsstelle wird vermittelt und wieder das selbige wie oben .

1 Jahr Arbeitslos ohne Krank zu sein . Arbeitsamt schlägt 4 Wöchiges Bewerbungstraining vor . 1 Tag dort gewesen Krank


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

Wolf78 schrieb:


> Es wird immer viel geredet ,aber abgeschafft ??? Glaub ich nicht. Es muss einfach nur verbessert werden.
> 
> Z.Bsp : Ich würde es so machen --> Eine gelernte Person (Männlich und Single ) hat seit 5 Jahren keinerlei Arbeit angenommen oder gesucht ,sofort 50 % weniger Geld mit Vorankündigung . Danach aller 3 Monate 10% weniger ( nicht gemeint sind die Unterkunftskosten ).
> 
> ...



Von einer "Verbesserung" kann ich da nichts sehen - im Gegenteil. 50% der in Zusammenhang mit HartzIV bekannten Probleme willst du verschärfen.

Du forderst einen Überwachungsapparat, bei dem einem die Stasivergleiche ausgehen (man ist geneigt, die Gestapo rauszukramen) und der am Ende vermutlich mehr kostet, als er bringt.

Deine Kürzungsvorhaben stellen den betroffenen HartzIVer vor genau zwei Möglichkeiten: Tod (erfrieren oder verhungern) oder gesetzteswiedrige Handlungen.
Das ist keine Frage der Leistungsgerechtigkeit (ein für sich bereits diskutables Wort) mehr, sondern der Gesellschaftsstruktur. (einschließlich aller moralischen aber durchaus physischen Probleme/Risiken)



Bezüglich deines Beispiels aus der Verwandtschaft:
Unterhalte dich doch mal mit Vertretern der Ärztelobby über solche Fälle...
Warum sollen Millionen arme Menschen darunter leiden, dass ein paar Besserverdiener die Krankenkassen, ARGEn (, Schulen, Ämter,........) bescheißen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wird doch schon längst gemacht! Bei uns in der Stadt müssen die Langzeitarbeitslosen sämtliche Drecksarbeiten machen. Vom Unkraut jäten in den Parks über Müll sammeln bis hin zum Holz schlagen(welches die Stadt dann verkauft, so viel zum Allgemeinwohl). Und dafür gibt es die "tolle" Aufwandsäntschädigung namens 1€-Job.


 
Dann frieren sie nicht so in ihren Wohnungen, weil sie sich die Heizkosten nicht mehr leisten können. 



17&4 schrieb:


> Wir müssen langsam mal davon abkommen, das man für alles studierte und am besten noch verbeamtete oder nach Tarif des öffentlichen Dienst bezahlte Personen braucht. Gerade bei Tätigkeiten wie du sie aufgeführt hast(nagut, Bäume fällen sollte man lieber Leuten überlassen die wissen was sie da machen und auch entsprechende Arbeitsschutzkleidung haben).


 
Mag sein, aber ist dir nicht auch klar, dass man dafür auch Firmen beauftragen könnte, die dann die Bäume fällen, Ungraut jäten, Blätter haken oder sonst was?
Die Firmen bekommen die Aufträge von den Kommunen nicht mehr und müssen ihre Leute entlassen, die dann als 1€ Jobber das machen, was sie sonst gemacht hatten, um ihre Familie zu ernähren.



17&4 schrieb:


> Was ist am Verkauf auszusetzen?


 
Wenn sie einen vernünftigen Lohn für die Arbeit bezahlt hätten, wäre auch nichts dabei, aber das haben sie nicht.
Es riecht nach Ausbeutung.


----------



## Wolf78 (1. Februar 2010)

Ja, da magst Du ja Recht haben.

Aber nochmal etwas aus Bekanntenkreis.

ER (52) ist in Deutschland ALG 2 Empfänger ,geht aber in der Schweiz Arbeiten und verdient richtig fettes Geld. Er Spart sich das Geld für ein eigenes Haus .

Seine Tochter kauft Ihm ein Haus und er Bezahlt es aus dem gesparten. Sie währe auf Papier Hauseigentümerin .

Er vermietet 6 Wohnungen im Haus an Familie und bekannte die auch ALG 2 Empfänger sind ( Miete ist natürlich angepasst ) . Kassiert somit Kräftig ab . 

Achso,er bekommt natürlich seine Miete im Haus auch bezahlt ( weil ja ALG 2 Empfänger ).

Gelder fliesen natürlich auf Tochter Konto und von dort auf sein Schweizer Konto.

Angezeigt habe ich es auf dem Amt ,aber nachweißen konnten die nichts .

Sauber oder ?


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

Damit ist auch Schluss, wenn die die Daten bekommen, die für 2,5mio angeboten wurden.

Sowas bringt man nicht zum Arbeitsamt, sondern zu der Polizei oder dem Zoll, die müssen ermitteln.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Februar 2010)

Solche Fälle gibts immer mal, genauso wie Millionäre, die noch Steuern hinterziehen, weil sie den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen können.

Die FDP, deren Wähler ja zu 99-105% potentielle Streuerhinterzieher sind (), ist deswegen auch dagegen, dass man die Daten CD aus der SChweiz kauft.


----------



## Shi (1. Februar 2010)

Also Cop, das ist echt unterste Schublade  Weißt du nicht dass viele H4 Empfänger (ich kenn einige) gerne einen Job möchten, und sich unglaublich darum bemühen, aber keinen bekommen? Solche Sozialschmarotzer wie man sie von RTL 2 oder so kennt, auf die typische Vorurteile zutreffen kenne ich nicht! und wenn es sie gibt dann ist das nur ein kleiner Teil  Du macht mich echt traurig


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2010)

Da gibts auch noch andere Argumente zu, als bloß die eigene Klientel  (aber die Diskussion läuft schon im Wahlthread)

@Wolf:
Du hast einen merkwürdigen Bekanntenkreis 
Aber das sich sowas nichtmal bei konkreten Verdacht (=wurde gemeldet) nachweisen lässt, ist wirklich schwach bzw. riecht nach weiteren Defiziten bei der Polizei.
Wenn ich dran denke, das wegen solchen Verhältnissen dann sächsischen Familien von den letzten 2 Cent 5 weggenommen werden sollen


----------



## Wolf78 (1. Februar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da gibts auch noch andere Argumente zu, als bloß die eigene Klientel  (aber die Diskussion läuft schon im Wahlthread)
> 
> @Wolf:
> Du hast einen merkwürdigen Bekanntenkreis
> ...




Ja,leider hast Du recht ,es sind halt Leute die man kennt aber nichts weiter mit Ihnen zu tun haben möchte.

Der Zoll war auch schon da ,nach meinem Kenntnisstand auch nix gefunden. 

Natürlich gibt es auch H4 Empfänger die erfolglos auf Arbeitssuche sind und zu kämpfen haben ,denen drück ich die Daumen .

Es gibt aber auch solche wie ich sie beschrieben habe oder welche die Ihre Ansprüche zu hoch schrauben . 
Ich selber war schon für 5,12 Euro Schuhe binden um nicht Arbeitslos zu sein. Dazu kommt natürlich dann noch unterstützendes H4 (wegen BG) ,aber ich habe halt nicht nur das Geld genommen vom Staat und bin zu Hause geblieben . Es waren 4 Wochen wo ich das gemacht habe und ich hab mich nicht fertig gemacht .

Wie will man solche Leute wie ich beschrieben habe nachkommen ,ausehr mit Kontrollen ?

Die die ehrlich sind werden bestraft das sie ehrlich sind ,siehe Bedarfsgemeinschaft .

Ich bin in einer und ehrlich gemeldet ,andere leben auch zusammen haben sich aber nicht zusammen gemeldet - den gehst besser .


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Februar 2010)

Die Politiker unternehmen halt einfach zu wenig um die Arbeitslosigkeit zu bekämpfen oder ihnen sind durch die ganzen Lobiisten die Hände gebunden mal das richtige zu machen.

Aber an Vollbeschäfttigung wo jeder der Körperlich und/oder Geistig dazu in der Lage ist einen Job zu haben wo er kein Zusätzliches Geld vom Amt braucht wird es wohl nie mehr geben seit der Industrialisierung wo immer mehr Arbeiter durch Technik ersetzt werden oder Jobs in billiger Lohn Länder ausgelagert werden.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Sash (1. Februar 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Die Politiker unternehmen halt einfach zu wenig um die Arbeitslosigkeit zu bekämpfen oder ihnen sind durch die ganzen Lobiisten die Hände gebunden mal das richtige zu machen.
> 
> Aber an Vollbeschäfttigung wo jeder der Körperlich und/oder Geistig dazu in der Lage ist einen Job zu haben wo er kein Zusätzliches Geld vom Amt braucht wird es wohl nie mehr geben seit der Industrialisierung wo immer mehr Arbeiter durch Technik ersetzt werden oder Jobs in billiger Lohn Länder ausgelagert werden.
> 
> MFG SchumiGSG9


 das ist der punkt. und das will wolf nicht kapieren. es gibt nicht mehr GENUG arbeit für alle. und mit 1€ ist das nicht die lösung, die nehmen nur den richtigen jobs die arbeit weg. wir müssen damit leben, das ca 10% der bevölkerung zu hause bleiben muß, aber dennoch ein gutes leben führen darf ohne dahin zu vegitieren.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Februar 2010)

Hi, jetzt muß ich auch mal was dazu sagen:

Kurz zu meinem Lebenslauf:
3 1/2 Jahre Lehre, 4 Jahre Bund mit Auslandseinsatz, mehrere Zeitarbeitsfirmen, 4 Jahre Selbständigkeit und zum Schluß als Angestellter wo ich mit dem Chef alleine in der Firma war. Und auch Hartz 4 habe ich miterlebt.

Also denke ich, ich kann schon ganz gut hier mitreden. 
Ich bin kein Mensch, der lange Zeit zu Hause rumsitzen kann. mal für 1-2 Monate, gut uns schön, aber dann fällt mir die Decke auf den Kopf. Aber ich muß sagen, so gut wie mit Hartz 4 gings mir nirgends. Klinkt jetzt hart, ist aber so. 
Ich bekomme Gehalt, 972€. Meine Freundin ist im Öffentlichen Dienst (Kindergärtnerin) ca 1400-1200€. Macht ca 2200-2400€. Wir haben ein 2 Jähriges Kind zu Hause. 
Ein Freund von mir und seine Freundin arbeiten auf 400€ Basis. Sie haben ein 6 jähriges und ein neugeborenes Kind. Zusammen haben sie, mit Hartz 4, ca 2700€. 
Und jetzt sagt mir, wer lebt besser???

Ich kenne Hartz 4 Leute, mit nem 8m Pool im Garten. Ich konnte mir grade so nen Aufblassbaren 3m für 150€ auf Rate kaufen. Ich wollte nen 107 LCD für 13€ monatliche Rate holen, abgelehnt bei MediaMarkt. Mein Kumpel hat sich den geholt und Bar bezahlt. Da dachte ich auch nur, häääää? Gehts noch? 

Meine Schwiegereltern (beide Hartz 4) bekommen Jobangebote per Telefon. Was sagen sie? "Nein, wir haben Arbeit". Da mußte ich dann erstmal los, weil mir fast der Hals geplatzt ist. Und keiner tut was dagegen. Und von den Leuten höre ich dann, "Dir gehts gut, du hast ja Arbeit, da kannst du mir ja mal das und das besorgen". 

Ich finde schon, das es zu viele Vergünstigungen gibt für Hartz 4ler. Man bedenke nur mal: GEZ, Heizkosten, Miete, Müllgebühr. 

Der Staat sollte da energischer hinterher sein. H4ler müssen, das habe ich selber gesehen, ein Mal im Jahr Bewerbungen abgeben, die sie angeblich an Firmen geschickt haben. Aber prüfen tut das niemand.
Und die Aussage, das kann doch kein Mensch für jeden Nachprüfen, geht garnicht. Wenn ich das nicht bewältige, kann ich sowas nicht sagen. 

Und zu den 1€ Jobs. Ich höre ständig, das mich jemand fragt, ob ich für sowas aufstehen würde und das das viel zu wenig sei. Ja was wollen sie denn mehr? Sie bekommen doch schon Hartz 4 fürs nix tun. Dann bekommen sie noch 1,68€ (bei uns) pro Stunde, das sie aus dem Haus gehen, 4 Stunden durchs Dorf gehen und dann sind sie wieder zu Hause. Ne Friseusin geht mit 600€ Netto nach Hause und arbeitet 160 Stunden Vollzeit. 1€ Jobs dürfte es garnicht geben. Jedenfalls nicht bezahlt.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## nyso (2. Februar 2010)

So, das hier passt ja ganz gut zum aktuellen Thema: Hartz-IV-Missbrauch nahm 2009 zu | tagesschau.de

1,9% aller 6,5 Mio. Hartz 4ler wurde beim Betrügen erwischt. Die Zahl der nicht aufgedeckten Betrügerein dürfte nochmal um einiges höher sein fürchte ich.....

Und 1,9% ist nicht viel? Dann rechnet es mal in eine Dezimalzahl um, da kommt einem fast das kotzen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2010)

wer betrügt wohl im schädigerendem maß den Statt H4 ler oder die Reichen FDP,CDU,CSU Wähler

siehe neuen Bankdaten Skandal

wenn die die Daten nehmen und nutzen würden um Mio. zu bekommen bringt das mehr als die paar Euro die H4 ler Teilweise zu viel haben und der Aufwand ist wohl auch zu teuer jeden H4 ler noch mehr Nachzuspionieren


----------



## insekt (2. Februar 2010)

Manchmal hätt ich auch Bock meine Ausbildung hinzuschmeißen und von Hartz4 + 400€ Job-Aufstockung zu leben.
Dann würd ich den ganzen Tag WoW spielen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> So, das hier passt ja ganz gut zum aktuellen Thema: Hartz-IV-Missbrauch nahm 2009 zu | tagesschau.de
> 
> 1,9% aller 6,5 Mio. Hartz 4ler wurde beim Betrügen erwischt. Die Zahl der nicht aufgedeckten Betrügerein dürfte nochmal um einiges höher sein fürchte ich.....
> 
> Und 1,9% ist nicht viel? Dann rechnet es mal in eine Dezimalzahl um, da kommt einem fast das kotzen


 
Wird auch geschrieben, um welche Betrügerein es ging?
Meist doch eher Kleinigkeiten, wie nicht korrekte Angaben über das eigenen Vermögen oder ähnliches.
Ich kann es verstehen, wenn ich daran denke, wie viele Leute ihr Geld an der Steuer vorbeischaffen wollen und es viele auch schaffen.


----------



## Wolf78 (2. Februar 2010)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt muß ich auch mal was dazu sagen:
> 
> Kurz zu meinem Lebenslauf:
> 3 1/2 Jahre Lehre, 4 Jahre Bund mit Auslandseinsatz, mehrere Zeitarbeitsfirmen, 4 Jahre Selbständigkeit und zum Schluß als Angestellter wo ich mit dem Chef alleine in der Firma war. Und auch Hartz 4 habe ich miterlebt.
> ...




Sehr gut geschrieben !!!! Knallharte Kontrollen müssen her . Wer nicht will oder Betrügt hat es nicht verdient mein Geld auszugeben .

Mindestlohn in den verschiedenen Berufsgruppen müssen geschaffen werden . Keiner soll mehr unter 7 - 8 Euro die Stunde Arbeiten müssen.
Arbeitszeiten sollen nicht mehr wie 8 Stunden am Tag betragen ( Überstunden abschaffen ) ( Überstunden sind z.Bsp in der Schweiz nicht einfach so erlaubt )

H4 sollte besser für Familien und Frauen mit Kindern überarbeitet werden,da es für die am schwersten ist ..

Wer Single ist ohne Familie  kann fast jede Arbeit annehmen ,wenn er H4 bekommt 6 Stunden Allgemeinnützige  Arbeit leisten in seinem Ort oder näherer Umgebung.


----------



## steffen0278 (2. Februar 2010)

Ich frage mich nur, warum ich nach München fahren muß um zu arbeiten (wohne in der Nähe von Magdeburg). Und die Müncher fahren hier her. Da müßte angesetzt werden. Als Zeitarbeiter wirst du ja nur durch die Gegend gescheucht, damit die für dich die Kilometer abrechnen können. Obwohl sie 5 km neben der Baustelle ne Niederlassung haben. Ist mir so ergangen.
Wo sind eigendlich alle, die gegen Hartz 4 demonstrieren wollten am Anfang. Jetzt regt sich keiner mehr auf. Weil sie jetzt sehen das es besser ist als die alte Sozialhilfe. 
1€ Jobs sind in kleinen Gemeinden (wie bei mir) nur Vetternwirtschaft. Da wird schonmal für ein Gemeinderatsmitglied die Einfahrt neu gepflastert. Sowas regt mich auf. Wäre eigendlich Arbeit für ne Landschaftsbau Firma. Aber die ist ja zu teuer. Sowas wäre was für den Bund der Steuerzahler.


----------



## hzdriver (12. Februar 2010)

Wer die Welt erkennt wie Sie ist , nicht änderbar , nicht genug durch eigene Hände Arbeit zu verdienen , Reichtum durch Diebstahl , Betrug , Unrecht , Sklaventum= 1Eurojopper=Minnijops=Teilzeitfirmen usw.!
Der ist doch nicht bescheuert und geht für fremde Leute Geld verdienen . Solange Fremde sich aus den Kassen Deutschlands bedienen dürfen , darf jeder Deutsche das zu erst !
Bezahlen können das doch die Geldsäcke , so treibt man dieses korupte Land in den Ruin .
Eine finanzielle Revolution , unterstützt von den Gutrednern die für alle nur das Beste wollen , MEHR HARZ 4 FÜR ALLE , bleibt zu Hause !!!


----------



## Tom3004 (17. Februar 2010)

Jack ONeill schrieb:


> Genau da liegt ja das Problem, du gehst Arbeiten damit du am Monatsende wieder kein Geld hast. Und ne Wohnung bzw. Lebensmittel bezahlen sich ja auch nicht von alleine. Geh mal zum A-Amt und schau dir teilweise die Leute an die da Arbeiten, viele von denen sind noch Beamte.



Ansatzweise hat der Threadersteller, meiner Meinung nach Recht.
Es gibt zu viele Arbeitslose und viele davon sind faul.
Die nicht arbeitsfähig sind oder aus anderen erklärlichen Gründen sind hier mal außen vor.
Die Hartz 4 Empfänger, tun oft den ganzen Tag garnichts. Sie kümmern sich nicht und lassen ihr ganzes Leben an sich vorbei gehen und ruhen sich auf Kosten der Steuerzahler aus.
Ein Beispiel:
Wir haben 82 Millionen Bundesbürger,...

Davon arbeiten 27 Millionen in einem festen Job (10% von den 27 Millionen, verdienen überdurchschnittlich)
Sie bringen dem Staat Geld ! 
Die anderen Millionen sind entweder Beamte, die vom Staat bezahlt werden und kein Geld in den Pott der Staatskasse bringen, Arbeitslose ( faul oder arbeitsunfähig ) oder Mütter die entweder in der Schwangerschaft oder kurz danach Arbeitsunfähig sind.
Da heißt im Klartext 27 Millionen arbeiten für 82 Millionen Bundesbürger !?
Seht ihr das das irgendwas falsch läuft ? 

Die Deutschen sind zu faul, kriegen meist viel, viel zu viel Hilfe und stehen damit nicht auf eigenen Beinen.
MfG, Tom

P.S. 
Die Zahlen sind denke ich nicht korrekt, aber es ist so das weniger als die Hälfe für die klare Mehrheit arbeiten.
MfG, Tom


----------



## rebel4life (17. Februar 2010)

Ich bin auch im öffentlichen Dienst. Zahl aber auch brav meine Krankenversicherung, dann in die Rentenversicherung ein, aber ich gehör dank ÖD gleich zum faulen Pack. Super Pauschalisierung!


----------



## EinarN (17. Februar 2010)

Ich bin sooooo faul das ich andere für mich arbeiten lasse 
Besser gesagt, andere bezahlen mich, um ein dach über den kopf zu haben 
Wozu dann noch arbeiten? 

(Im Sommer gibt es mieterhöhung - Ich brauch noch ein auto  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Die Hartz 4 Empfänger, tun oft den ganzen Tag garnichts. Sie kümmern sich nicht und lassen ihr ganzes Leben an sich vorbei gehen und ruhen sich auf Kosten der Steuerzahler aus.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Das denke ich allerdings auch und bitte somit darum, dass du deine Polemiken in anderen Foren absonderst und zurückkommst, wenn du ein paar Statistiken vorweisen kannst.


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

> *Tom3004*
> Die Hartz 4 Empfänger, tun oft den ganzen Tag garnichts. Sie kümmern sich nicht und lassen ihr ganzes Leben an sich vorbei gehen und ruhen sich auf Kosten der Steuerzahler aus.


Bist du dir da gaaaanz sicher oder ist das, Das Übliche "gaga" was verbreitet wird?
Es Scheint in Mode zu Sein über H4 her zu zihen nach eine Standard Schablone dank Medien Blödsinn- Veröfentlichungen.
Ist klar das es einige Schmarotzer gibt aber man darf es nicht veralgemeinen.
Leider Verstehen das einige hohlköpfe nicht.

Sozialschmarotzer sind:

- Arbeitsverweigerer
- Schulabgänger der NULL BOCK Generation
- Nesthocker (HOTEL MAMA)
- Säufer und Schnorrer was tag ein tag aus in der Statmitte Herumstehen mit den Spruch "HASTE ZWANZIG CENT" jeden Fusgänger Anquatschen bzw. schon Besoffen am aller Gottes Früh mit eine Kotzüble Alcoholpfanne sich den Funsgänger im Wege Stellen dabei versuchen eine Obdachlosen Zeitung zu Verkaufen, dabei auch noch 3 - 4 köter hinterher Zihen.

*Gehören nach deiner meinung 4 Millionen H4 empfänger in dieser Kategorien?*

Mal darüber gedanken gemacht Selber in der Sch**e zu Stecken, das auch noch bis zum Halse, mal sehen wen du dann die gleiche meinung hast 

Was die 27 Millionen betrifft, da sind mit sicherheit weitaus mehr und die haben nur eins im kopf und das nennt sich WOHLSTAND und ANGEBEREI, Vergessen dabei das sie in ein SOZIALSTAAT Leben.
Wen es dir nicht passt in ein Sozialstaat zu Leben, hält dich keiner auf Aus zu wandern z.B. nach USA wo du mit dein Geld machen kannst was du lust hast.

Was Hier in Deutschland falsch Läuft, kann Ich dir auch sagen:
Die Wohlstandbesesenheit wo man dabei Vergisst KINDER ZU ZEUGEN, Die Zukünftigen STEUERZAHLER.
Man Polliert lieber die Prollkiste Gekauft auf pump und mach SAUF GROLL URLAUBE auf Mallorca oder man kauft sich ein Dackel was Die Gegend Voll Sch***t anstatt kindern zu Zeugen.
Das aber dieses Land sich bald in ein *ZOMBIE LAND* Verwandelt wo Überwiegend Rentner unterwegs sind, ein Fast *KINDERLOSES*, die Natalität weiter am Sinken ist und bald hier keiner mehr da ist was die Staatskasse stopfen soll (Ausser man Importiert diese Aus Indien / Türkei / Pakistan usw.), merkt keiner.


----------



## stefan.net82 (18. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> So viel ******** auf einmal lese ich sehr selten.Sich das Recht rausznehmen alle über einem Kamm zu scheren.Wie kann man nur so Menschverachtend sein.Aber sowas kommt von Leuten die meinen weil sie arbeiten gehören sie einer besonderen Schicht an und nerven andere Leute dauernd damit das sie arbeiten.Für mich ist das was ganz normales zu arbeiten.Solche dummen Aussagen kommen doch von Leuten die mit ihrem Leben unzufrieden sind.


 
da hast du absolut recht! gottseidank gibt es hier doch noch jemanden, der ein bisschen verstand zeigt.

ich lese gleich bei den ersten postings aussagen wie: menschen zum arbeiten zwingen-why not?, ich mag arbeitslose auch nicht, etc...

anscheindend vergessen viele, dass der 2.weltkrieg bereits vorbei ist! 
viele die momentan keine arbeit haben, wurscht wo, sind oft ohne eigenes verschulden in diese lage geraten und wollen diese von sich aus wieder schnellstmöglich ändern. doch manchmal erweist sich dieses vorhaben aus gesellschaftlich, wirtschaftlichen gründen als schwieriger, als es im ersten moment denn anschein hat. egal ob deutschland oder österreich, diese problematik ist überall bekannt!

natürlich gibt es auch menschen, die glauben, sie wären ohnen arbeit besser dran und könnten auf arbeit ganz verzichten. ich kann es vielen nicht verübeln! bei uns in österreich bekommt jemand, der für 6 monate fix wo gearbeitet hat und dann arbeitslos wird, dann oftmals mehr arbeitslosengeld als er vorher mit dem beruf verdient hat-und das für eine recht lange zeit, für das nichtstun!!!
hier liegt meiner meinung nach die hauptproblematik! (weiß nicht genau wie das bei euch in deutschland ist???)
der staat sollte erkennen, diese übertriebenen unterstützungsmaßnahmen führen auf dauer gesehen, genau in die gegenrichtung, als ursprünglich vorgesehen! alles auf kosten der arbeitenden steuerzahler.

das soziale netz sollte fairerweise nicht als hängematte mißbraucht werden, doch müsse das übel konstruktiv an der wurzel beseitigt werden. ideen wie "zum arbeiten zwingen" etc.. sind nur zeugnisse eines beschränkten auffassungsvermögen, mehr nicht.


----------



## Cop (18. Februar 2010)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Da heißt im Klartext 27 Millionen arbeiten für 82 Millionen Bundesbürger !?
> Seht ihr das das irgendwas falsch läuft ?




da hast du doch glat die leute vergessen, die auf dem Hintern sitzen (oder irgendwo feiern) währen Billiglöhner ihre Millionen verdienen.
Diese leute Zahlen aber keinen cent Steuern, weil sie alle schlupflöcher ausnutzen, und den Rest Kohle im Ausland Bunkern.
Naja, die scheine ja keine schmarotzer zu sein.
Übriegens sitzen die meist nicht rum, weil sie wie schon geschrieben feiern ( Flasche für 10K€), oder Schoppen für n paar 10 tausender.
Aber an die traut sich keiner ran, schuld ist der H4ler !


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Februar 2010)

Dein pauschales Draufhauen auf Leute, die mehr Geld haben wie du, macht es aber aunh nicht besser und klingt in erster Linie einfach nur nach Neid. Im übrigen hat es nichts mit Schmarotzertum zu tun, wenn man seine Steuerzahlungen (auf legalem Wege) durch geschicktes Abschreiben usw. reduziert, das ist nämlich durchaus auch für normale Leute möglich und IMHO höchstens ein Zeichen von Intelligenz und nichts negatives.

Und um noch etwas mehr Öl in's Feuer zu gießen: Streit über Regelsätze: Hartz-IV-Forscher springen Westerwelle bei - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft
Leider ist das wieder so ein Fall, wo alle Alternativen ******* sind. Denn wer arbeitet muss schon deutlich mehr haben als jemand, der nicht arbeitet, aber nach unten ist bei HartzIV sicherlich kein großer Spielraum mehr und zu hohe Minestlöhne ohne Ausnahmen, die den dann aber natürlich wieder aushöhlen würden, haben leider auch ihre Schattenseiten.


----------



## Cop (18. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Dein pauschales Draufhauen auf Leute, die mehr Geld haben wie du, macht es aber aunh nicht besser und klingt in erster Linie einfach nur nach Neid.




genauso wie das draufhauen auf H4ler die mehr haben als Ungelernte Hilfsarbeiter.< die sind auch schlau, und nutzen die vom Gesetz gegebenen möglichkeiten, oder sind Reiche bessere Menschen ?

Danke für deine steilvorlage !



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Und um noch etwas mehr Öl in's Feuer zu gießen: Streit über Regelsätze: Hartz-IV-Forscher springen Westerwelle bei - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Wirtschaft




Der teil gefällt mir am Besten!
_"Im schlimmsten Fall würden so noch mehr Menschen in die Hartz-IV-Falle  getrieben, sagt Boss. Der Ökonom hat einen Lösungsansatz, der auf den  ersten Blick geradezu wahnwitzig erscheint: "Ich bin dafür, den  Regelsatz zu kürzen und gleichzeitig von einem Zuverdienst mehr übrig zu  lassen." Sollte der Arbeitslose selbst keine Arbeit finden, sei zum  Beispiel eine Tätigkeit für die Kommune denkbar. "So könnte das  Einkommen mindestens auf das jetzige Leistungsniveau erhöht werden." Er  ist überzeugt: "Jeder kann beschäftigt werden, wenn man auch sehr  niedrige Löhne zulässt.""

_ja klar, 8 Millionen jobs, gibts auch nicht im Billigbereich, und auch nicht in den gemeinden.
Und wer dann nicht das glück hat was zu bekommen, der verhungert, tolle nummer!
zumal, in dem fall, jede zweite Firma nurnoch Billiglöhner einstellt, und dann werden es schnell 12 Millionen H4 Aufstocker, und das wird noch teuer!
es geht nicht anders, der Mindestlohn muss her, dann lohnt Arbeit wieder!

Habe gestern wo ( werde es nochmal raussuchen )gelesen, das wenn H4 gesenkt werden würde, es noch viele mehr Privatinsolvenzen geben wird, was der Wirtschaft einen unermesslichen schaden bei Kreditausfällen bescheren würde, was wieder Jobs kostet.
Immerhin haben 75% aller Neu Hartz4 empfänger ( die ja noch ein jahr vorher gearbeitet haben) Kredite oder ander Belastungen / Verträge zu bedienen.


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Februar 2010)

Ich beantrage, das dieser Thread geschlossen wird. 

Es sei denn, mir kann Jemand erklären, was _Vernünftiges_ hier herauskommen soll.

Solche Diskussionen gehen immer in die Diffamierende, Polemische oder Demagogische Richtung. Früher oder später verlangen sie das Eingreifen der Moderatoren - Leute vergreifen sich - und werden gemassregelt.

Nach 18 Seiten kann man das Beenden. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Cop (18. Februar 2010)

Ich denke auch, das kein Thread mehr als 18 seiten haben darf !
also alle dicht machen bitte !

@Genghis99
wenns dich stört, bleib doch draussen, musst ja nicht mitlesen !


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss auch nicht, gibt halt viele Verzogene Leute die immer alles von Mama und Papa bekommen haben (Führerschein usw.). Dann irgendwann arbeiten und meinen mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, wo man leider nicht mitreden kann weil man im prinzip ja schon fast nichts alleine gemacht hat.Heuchelei bis zum geht nicht mehr und grosse reden schwingen.


----------



## Genghis99 (18. Februar 2010)

Mich stört am Meisten, das die Leute einander nicht "leben und leben lassen" können ... Etwas, das man Allgemein als Toleranz bezeichnet. "Verständis" verlange ich ja gar nicht.


----------



## Cop (18. Februar 2010)

Ich könnte wetten das kein H4 empfänger irgendwo eine Diskussion starten würde!


----------



## Väinämöinen (18. Februar 2010)

Cop schrieb:


> genauso wie das draufhauen auf H4ler die mehr haben als Ungelernte Hilfsarbeiter.< die sind auch schlau, und nutzen die vom Gesetz gegebenen möglichkeiten, oder sind Reiche bessere Menschen ?
> 
> Danke für deine steilvorlage !


Es geht mir nicht darum den H4lern irgenwas zu unterstellen und ging es nie. Und ich verstehe es durchaus auch, wenn jemand keine Lust hat, für nur ein paar € mehr arbeiten zu gehen. Aber dieser mickrige Unterschied ist ja gerade Teil des Problems.



Cop schrieb:


> ja klar, 8 Millionen jobs, gibts auch nicht im Billigbereich, und auch nicht in den gemeinden.
> Und wer dann nicht das glück hat was zu bekommen, der verhungert, tolle nummer!


Ganz so viele braucht man in der Praxis doch auch garnicht. Vollbeschäftigung (und damit kein Problem mehr) haben wir ab <2% und da werden die (natürlich schöngerechneten) offiziellen Zahlen von aktuell  ~3,6 Millionen zählen. Eine bestimmt Menge an Arbeitslose wird man immer haben, das geht garnicht anders. Spätestens ab ca. 4% hört die Panik aber eh wieder auf.

Ein richtig großes Problem gibt es ohnehin ja nur in der ehemaligen DDR, wo die Leute früher oder später einfach zu verfügbaren Arbeitsstellen umziehen müssen, wenn sich da nix mehr tut.

Dann gibt es im Osten endlich (sprichwörtlich) blühende Landschaften


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Mich stört am Meisten, das die Leute einander nicht "leben und leben lassen" können ... Etwas, das man Allgemein als Toleranz bezeichnet. "Verständis" verlange ich ja gar nicht.


Ganz zu Schweigen, (HASTE VERGESSEN ZU ERWÄHNEN) das die Meisten Vergessen das Hier ein SOZIALSTAAT ist oder es einfach IGNORIEREN.


----------



## kuki122 (18. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Was Hier in Deutschland falsch Läuft, kann Ich dir auch sagen:
> Die Wohlstandbesesenheit wo man dabei Vergisst KINDER ZU ZEUGEN, Die Zukünftigen STEUERZAHLER.
> Man Polliert lieber die Prollkiste Gekauft auf pump und mach SAUF GROLL URLAUBE auf Mallorca oder man kauft sich ein Dackel was Die Gegend Voll Sch***t anstatt kindern zu Zeugen.
> Das aber dieses Land sich bald in ein *ZOMBIE LAND* Verwandelt wo Überwiegend Rentner unterwegs sind, ein Fast *KINDERLOSES*, die Natalität weiter am Sinken ist und bald hier keiner mehr da ist was die Staatskasse stopfen soll (Ausser man Importiert diese Aus Indien / Türkei / Pakistan usw.), merkt keiner.



Sorry, aber das ist wirklich totaler unsinn was das Kinderzeugen betrifft, wie ich finde.

hartz IV empfänger können ebenfalls Kinder zeugen, warum nur die aus dem wohlstand?



> Man Polliert lieber die Prollkiste Gekauft auf pump und mach SAUF GROLL URLAUBE auf Mallorca oder man kauft sich ein Dackel was Die Gegend Voll Sch***t anstatt kindern zu Zeugen.



Finde ich sehr unfundiert und somit einfach provokant.
Als ob sie den ganzen Tag Kinder zeugen sollten.


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist wirklich totaler unsinn was das Kinderzeugen betrifft, wie ich finde.


Deutschland ist welt weit bekannt all das Knderfeindlichste Land was existiert. Darüber müssen wir nicht weiter Diskutieren.
Eine famillie auch wen die Arbeiten, sobald diese mehr als 2 Kinder haben, gilten diese schon in den augen der Geselschaft alls ASOZIAL. Abgesehen davon, Versuche mal eine Wohnung zu Bekommen mit mehr als 2 kinder, denke an den KiTa Plätze, an kinderfreundliche Flexible Arbeitgeber, an Spielplätze was Mangelware sind (lieber wird alles zubetoniert und Imbisbuden aufgestellt oder was auch immer) usw.





> hartz IV empfänger können ebenfalls Kinder zeugen, warum nur die aus dem wohlstand?


Sicher. Machen die auch. 
Das Problem, dann kommen wieder die ARBEITENDEN NÖRGLERN und Jammern.....:
*- Hey du schmarotzer ! Du liegst uns nun gesammt blagen auf der tasche!*


> Finde ich sehr unfundiert und somit einfach provokant.
> Als ob sie den ganzen Tag Kinder zeugen sollten.


Ist nicht Provokant. 
Kindern Zeugen muss man nicht den Ganzen tag. Es reich eins oder zwei anschliesend die gelder für sauf- groll - urlaube und proll kiste in den kind investieren. Währe Gut angelegtes geld.


----------



## nyso (18. Februar 2010)

Das Problem sind nicht die H4-Sätze, es sind die zu hohen Abgaben bei den Geringverdienern. Hatten sie heute erst im Radio gesendet, muss mal gucken ob ich das irgendwo schriftlich finde. Wieso sollte ein H4ler arbeiten, wenn er trotz harter Arbeit, 20-30 Stundenwoche, vllt. 50€ mehr in der Tasche hat? Das würden weder H4ler noch gutverdiener machen, denn es ergibt keinen Sinn.

Kinder haben ist in Dt. nicht ganz einfach, dem kann ich zustimmen.... Ich wollte mich im laufe des Jahres selbstständig machen um nicht bloß Hausmann zu sein, nun ist meine Frau wieder schwanger und mein Projekt ein paar Jahre verschoben. 
Spielplätze???? Weit und breit keine. 2 Minuten entfernt war einer, der wurde letztes Jahr abgerissen weil er gefährlich war. Wenn die Kommunen kein Geld haben sowas aufzustellen/ zu warten dann wird es abgerissen und fertig
Kindergartenplätze???? Ab 2 Jahren, wenn beide voll arbeiten gehen ab 1,5Jahren. Wie soll das denn funktionieren?!?!?!?!?!?!?
In der Schweiz gibt es 2 Jahre lang fast den vollen Lohn, wenn die Frau ein Kind bekommt. Danach in den Kindergarten, danach geht sie wieder arbeiten.
Bei uns MUSS die Frau quasi kündigen, weil Elterngeld in akzeptabler höhe gibt es bloß ein Jahr, Kindergärten nehmen wie gesagt erst ab 1,5 Jahren auf. Sowas ist Schwachsinn, Planungsfehler im System!


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Februar 2010)

Das Problem liegt bei den Vollspasten die meinen die mitreden können aber keine Ahnung haben.Ich hab selber schon von Hartz gelebt jetzt verdien ich mehr als genug als Gärtner.Es reden immer Leute mit die arbeiten aber es sind halt nicht alle gefragt, interessiert halt keinen wenn jemand seine Arbeit nicht mag und sich über Leute aufregt die was umsonst bekommen.


----------



## kuki122 (19. Februar 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt bei den Vollspasten die meinen die mitreden können aber keine Ahnung haben.



Jetzt hier im Thread oder in der Politik?


----------



## Sash (19. Februar 2010)

wohl eher überall hehe...
problem ist, klar sollte jeder arbeiten aber es gibt nicht genug jobs. klar ist h4 zu wenig, und vorallem sind viele löhne zu wenig. sollte man überall mindeslöhne einführen können sich das nich alle firmen leisten und machen im schlimmsten falle pleite. senkt man das h4, gibts mehr selbstmorde und viel mehr armut. meiner meinung nach sollte man h4 aufstocken, und die möglichkeit mehr hinzu zuverdienen. und die löhne so lassen, dafür aber gibts mehr zuschüße vom staat damit sich das arbeiten voll lohnt. aber keines falls kürzen oder bestrafen.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Februar 2010)

Das komische ist das viele Leute meinen das es keine armen Menschen in Deutschland gibt.Achja gibt es nicht warum kommen Leute und bedrohen dich mit einem Messer?Aus Spass ode steckt da was hinter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Februar 2010)

Sie bedrohen dich deswegen mit dem Messer, weil sie halt arm sind. 
Hätten sie mehr Geld, würden sie dich mit der Knarre bedrohen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2010)

kuki122 schrieb:


> Jetzt hier im Thread oder in der Politik?



Im Thread.
Nur hier wird so mit Beleidigungen um sich geschmissen (Anmerkung: 3 Punkte gefällig?) und nur hier finden sich Leute mit so wenig Ahnung. (okay: nicht nur hier - an diversen Stammtischen und BILD-Kiosken findet man noch viel mehr davon, aber eben eher nicht in der Politik). Aus diesem Problem (im Thread, in der BILD, am Stammtisch) resultiert aber ein auf den ersten Blick ähnliches Problem in der Politik:
In Deutschland wird man am ehesten Politiker, in dem man sich medienwirksam in Szene setzt. Wie macht man das am einfachsten? In dem man ~das sagt und für das eintritt, was die Mehrheit denkt. (oder zumindest die Leute, bei denen man eine realistische Chance hat, dass sie einen wählen werden. Eine Renate Künast könnte so lange das sagen, was Nazis hören wollen, es würde ihr trotzdem keine neuen Wähler einbringen)
Die Mehrheit, die keine Ahnung hat.
Das die Politiker z.T. sehr genau wissen, was Sache ist, ist vollkommen egal. Da ist dann Skrupellosigkeit gefragt und man ignoriert das eigene Wissen zugunsten dessen, was "die Leute" hören wollen. Schlagzeilen zählen. Aktuelles Beispiel: Alle Reden über Polemiken Westerwelles.
Wer redet davon, dass das EU-Parlament kurze Zeit, nachdem es im Rahmen des EU-Vertrages endlich was zu sagen hat, die versammelten Kleinstaatler aka Regierungschefs vor den Kopf gestoßen und den selbsternannten Weltüberwacher US of A in den Arsch getreten hat?
Niemand.

Ergebniss solcher Zustände: Die Leute, die sich nach Grundverständniss der Demokratie eigentlich sachlich mit Themen auseinandersetzen und Experten für Entscheidungen sein sollen (aka "Staatsmänner") mutieren zu Experten für Medienmanipulation (bzw. Experten fürs Spendeneintreiben-um-Medienexperten-anzuheuern), die ihre Forderungen an Meinungen von Leuten ausrichten, die keine Ahnung vom Thema haben. Ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## TRON (20. Februar 2010)

Wenn die Bezahlung stimmt , gehen auch alle arbeiten.


----------



## Wolf78 (20. Februar 2010)

TRON schrieb:


> Wenn die Bezahlung stimmt , gehen auch alle arbeiten.




Viellicht auch nicht alle ,aber einige mehr . Ich selber arbeite wie ich schon geschrieben hatte für ne Leiharbeitsfirma als Kraftfahrer für kleines Geld >> siehe hier Post #107 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...t/88854-sind-die-h4-saetze-zu-niedrig-11.html.

Jetzt aber stehe ich vor einem riesen  Problem . Ich muss zur ärztlichen Untersuchung die mich 260 Euro Kostet (Kraftfahrer Untersuchung ). Spätestens 2013  zur LKW Eignungsuntersuchung die ab 2009 Pflicht wurde ( Info siehe hier LKW Fahrer Eignung ab 2009 - ) =  Kosten 350 - 400 Euro . 

Ich hatte meine Leiharbeitsfirma gebeten das sie sich an den Kosten beteiligt und ich erhielt ein "NEIN" .  

Zu faul bin ich auf keinem Fall zu Arbeiten,wenn ich aber das Geld nicht aufbringen kann für die Untersuchungen verliere ich meinen LKW Führerschein und somit meinen Job . 

Jetzt kann ich nur noch bei der Arge betteln gehen und fragen ob die mir helfen können . Wenn nicht steh ich auf der Strasse .


----------

